# Transverse Eliminator Kit finally out



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Update: Shipping out now*
It's official, *Boost Factory* is *now* taking orders and prices will be as following:
*98-05 1.8T Transverse GT2X Eliminator Hardware Kit - 1290 shipped*
*ATP Manifold, 1.8T Transverse, HighFlow stock location – 325 shipped *

























**1998-2005 1.8T GT2X Eliminator hardware kit. Fits all FWD 1.8T transverse Golf/Jetta/GTI/Beetle/A3/TT. Does not fit Quattro models.

*98-05 VW 1.8T Transverse FWD GTRS Eliminator Hardware Kit – 1695USD shipped *
*ATP Manifold, 1.8T Transverse, HighFlow stock location – 325 shipped *


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


















**1998-2005 1.8T GTRS Eliminator hardware kit. Fits all FWD 1.8T transverse Golf/Jetta/Beetle/A3,TT. Does not fit Quattro models.

*98-05 VW 1.8T Transverse FWD Eliminator 2871R Hardware Kit - 1790USD shipped*
*ATP Manifold, 1.8T Transverse, HighFlow stock location – 325 shipped*


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


















**1998-2005 1.8T GTRS Eliminator hardware kit. Fits all FWD 1.8T transverse Golf/Jetta/Beetle/A3,TT. Does not fit Quattro models
And remember,*Boost Factory* can also supply our very own BFSM Intercooler that works with the stock Intercooler piping and flow more than enough for any of these turbos








_Modified by BoostFactory at 10:21 AM 2-8-2006_


_Modified by BoostFactory at 10:22 AM 2-8-2006_


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: Transverse Eliminator Kit finally out (BoostFactory)*

it's a hoax...transverse eliminators are a myth.


----------



## V84LNCH (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: Transverse Eliminator Kit finally out (BoostFactory)*

i think that theres alreay a thread on this...


----------



## silverbullet420 (May 21, 2004)

*Re: Transverse Eliminator Kit finally out (BoostFactory)*

let me guess...shipping will take 'less than 2 weeks'








I was ready to order a GT28RS kit tomorrow....maybe i'll wait and see how these things perform; they only have dyno plots of the GTX


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: Transverse Eliminator Kit finally out (V84LNCH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V84LNCH* »_i think that theres alreay a thread on this...









I didnt see it.
Hater







j/k


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: Transverse Eliminator Kit finally out (BoostFactory)*

Are these really an Urban Myth???
Last time i spoke with ATP i was told that they were waiting on some parts, could have been a compressor housing.
Projected HP with turbo:
Eliminator GT2X - 290HP* 
Eliminator GTRS - 350HP* 
Eliminator 2871R - 400HP* 

Questin is, does anyone here trust the software? The audi crowd went with Revo instead of Mika tuning and had much better results.


----------



## mycarsux (Dec 1, 2005)

No, no, no. Look at the date. Today's the 26th. February 7th is just another two weeks away.


----------



## TurboGtiandZX12R (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: (mycarsux)*

2 weeks in 2 weeks


----------



## WuzUpFoo (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: (mycarsux)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mycarsux* »_No, no, no. Look at the date. Today's the 26th. February 7th is just another two weeks away. 

hahaha, I noticed that too!


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

Come on guys, it's a bolt on kit that uses stock manifolds, it's not a 1027hp monter that will break your block in half.








reliability above all


----------



## jedimindcontrol (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*

man, I was so excited about these kits when ATP first said they were shipping in 2 weeks..but then was back in 1997 I believe. 
And the HP numbers seem very sketchy. If you look through all of their dyno charts there was alot of questionable things. One of them has a T3/T4 equipped car for comparison making only 240HP/224 TQ.
And then of course there is the big disclaimer:
Eliminator GT2X - 290HP* 
Eliminator GTRS - 350HP* 
Eliminator 2871R - 400HP* 
*Horsepower rating based upon Eliminator hardware capability. Actual horsepower achieved is dependent on software, tuning, and fuel type used.

So what are they basically saying...that they have seen those numbers on their dyno behind clsoed doors with no witnesses but if you do not get similiar performance its because you used crappy gas and did not tune it properly...








Believe me, I want all of this to be true more than anyone but after all of this waiting and shoddy details I remain just a little skeptical.


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (jedimindcontrol)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jedimindcontrol* »_man, I was so excited about these kits when ATP first said they were shipping in 2 weeks..but then was back in 1997 I believe. 
And the HP numbers seem very sketchy. If you look through all of their dyno charts there was alot of questionable things. One of them has a T3/T4 equipped car for comparison making only 240HP/224 TQ.
And then of course there is the big disclaimer:
Eliminator GT2X - 290HP* 
Eliminator GTRS - 350HP* 
Eliminator 2871R - 400HP* 
*Horsepower rating based upon Eliminator hardware capability. Actual horsepower achieved is dependent on software, tuning, and fuel type used.

So what are they basically saying...that they have seen those numbers on their dyno behind clsoed doors with no witnesses but if you do not get similiar performance its because you used crappy gas and did not tune it properly...








Believe me, I want all of this to be true more than anyone but after all of this waiting and shoddy details I remain just a little skeptical. 

Question is, are you ready to try one?


----------



## fle0020 (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*

I am if your offering


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

they really are shipping in 2 weeks. ATP just forgot to tell us that they meant "2 weeks from todays date, next year" haha
Holy ish i want details on what tore that (AEB?) in half... Needs a girdle holding the head / block togheter like on a tractor pull diesel.


----------



## beachball6 (Apr 22, 2003)

i really do want one of these kits WTF!


----------



## jedimindcontrol (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostFactory* »_
Question is, are you ready to try one?

If the kits will actually do what ATP is claiming then I will void my warranty in a heartbeat!


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (jedimindcontrol)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jedimindcontrol* »_
If the kits will actually do what ATP is claiming then I will void my warranty in a heartbeat! 

Sure, but what BT setup doesn't?


----------



## briang (Mar 10, 1999)

*Re: Transverse Eliminator Kit finally out (BoostFactory)*

I'm planning on adding the GT28R eliminator to my GLi, probably with the ATP exhaust manifold. I hope to be running it with the GIAC E-05 software (TT 225 MAF and Injectors), MBC and some Lemmiwinks tweaks.
If and when I do this, I'll post the dyno graphs.
Just don't tell Chuck (slappynuts), or he will bag on my choice...


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: Transverse Eliminator Kit finally out (briang)*

Yea i was told the same thing, the guy was talking all soft and ish like he's not poss to tell people it coming out soon.


----------



## beachball6 (Apr 22, 2003)

so i just called atp and the gt2x is comming out monday i asked a ? and he replied call tech cuz we are releasing them monday








im thinking i will be one of the 1st test dummies. i will run it with revo most likely because they are close and have a gt28 file. 
ohhhh im excited ohhh excited








shawn


----------



## Padlock (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: (beachball6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *beachball6* »_so i just called atp and the gt2x is comming out monday i asked a ? and he replied call tech cuz we are releasing them monday








im thinking i will be one of the 1st test dummies. i will run it with revo most likely because they are close and have a gt28 file. 
ohhhh im excited ohhh excited








shawn

i think i found what my tax return is going towards! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (beachball6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *beachball6* »_so i just called atp and the gt2x is comming out monday i asked a ? and he replied call tech cuz we are releasing them monday








im thinking i will be one of the 1st test dummies. i will run it with revo most likely because they are close and have a gt28 file. 
ohhhh im excited ohhh excited








shawn

i guess im rite after you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## beachball6 (Apr 22, 2003)

if they backorder me there WILL be issues. i have $$ and feel like an 8y/o the night before x-mass.


----------



## GLI_1.8T (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (beachball6)*

I'm a puss so I'll wait to see how they work (or don't work) on your guys cars


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (GLI_1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLI_1.8T* »_I'm a puss so I'll wait to see how they work (or don't work) on your guys cars









ill make that ish work yo hahahahaa


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (beachball6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *beachball6* »_if they backorder me there WILL be issues. i have $$ and feel like an 8y/o the night before x-mass.

i fell yea ive been waiting way to long


----------



## BumbleBee2465 (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: Transverse Eliminator Kit finally out (BoostFactory)*

the gt2x, what type of turbo is it? i was wondering bc i was going to use custom software with it!


----------



## LA Wolfsburg (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Transverse Eliminator Kit finally out (BumbleBee2465)*

yay for atp's happy dyno. im definitely going to dyno there when everythings back together.


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: Transverse Eliminator Kit finally out (LA Wolfsburg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LA Wolfsburg* »_yay for atp's happy dyno. im definitely going to dyno there when everythings back together.


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: Transverse Eliminator Kit finally out (LA Wolfsburg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LA Wolfsburg* »_yay for atp's happy dyno. im definitely going to dyno there when everythings back together.









garret http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JamieK18T (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostFactory* »_










you can't post a picture like that and not give some details


----------



## antcarvalho (Oct 3, 2004)

*Re: Transverse Eliminator Kit finally out (double0vr6)*

Where's the dyno on the Eliminator 2871R - 400HP*
I don't even see where you can order it on the site?


----------



## flanders (Apr 5, 2001)

*Re: Transverse Eliminator Kit finally out (LA Wolfsburg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LA Wolfsburg* »_yay for atp's happy dyno. im definitely going to dyno there when everythings back together.









anybody know what octane those dyno's are done with?


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (JamieK18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JamieK18T* »_
you can't post a picture like that and not give some details









2 Liter 16v from a Saveiro, that's a vw pick up truck whose motor's laid out in the same way as a Passat/Audi A4. Motor blew up at the dyno at around the 1027hp mark with what was said to be around 10,000 rpm.
Back to the Eliminator though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Paul


----------



## Apollyon318 (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*

Forgive my ignorance but what all components come with this kit? I looked at the website and just saw a picture of the turbo and oil lines. Anything else included with this?


----------



## Woody201 (Dec 2, 2004)

so these eliminators will bolt right up to stock d/p exhaust setup? i hope so cause i dont feel like getting another dp. ive got the milltek 3-2.5' and im very happy with it


----------



## eggroller (May 25, 2000)

*Re: (Woody201)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Woody201* »_so these eliminators will bolt right up to stock d/p exhaust setup?
Yes, correct. It appears as the reuse of parts is one of the goals of the project.


----------



## antcarvalho (Oct 3, 2004)

*Re: Transverse Eliminator Kit finally out (BoostFactory)*

Group buy!!!


----------



## Padlock (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Transverse Eliminator Kit finally out (antcarvalho)*

still need new gaskets and bolts though correct?


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: Transverse Eliminator Kit finally out (Padlock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Padlock* »_still need new gaskets and bolts though correct?

No, everthing is already included. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: Transverse Eliminator Kit finally out (antcarvalho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *antcarvalho* »_Group buy!!!

That can be worked out


----------



## BumbleBee2465 (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: Transverse Eliminator Kit finally out (BoostFactory)*

boostfactory,
what type or kind of turbo is the GT2X, and what are the specs on it?
thanks, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 98Bboy (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: Transverse Eliminator Kit finally out (antcarvalho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *antcarvalho* »_Group buy!!!

*Werd Xs 2*


----------



## RonN (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: Transverse Eliminator Kit finally out (BumbleBee2465)*

If these turbos perform as promised there will be an R32 for sale and a used Audi TT 225 quattro hard top replacing it. 
The boost is calling me back


----------



## Woody201 (Dec 2, 2004)

*Re: Transverse Eliminator Kit finally out (BoostFactory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostFactory* »_
No, everthing is already included. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


so as far as hardware goes youd just need to get the kit is is for 1300 bucks? 
im guessing programming and fueling are sold sepertly?


----------



## Steve_Soda (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: Transverse Eliminator Kit finally out (RonN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RonN* »_If these turbos perform as promised there will be an R32 for sale and a used Audi TT 225 quattro hard top replacing it. 
The boost is calling me back









so is it confirmed that they have a 225TT kit or what?
some say yes, some say no... the website isnt exactly clear. not to mention i asked atp and they said they were not sure lol


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: Transverse Eliminator Kit finally out (Woody201)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Woody201* »_

so as far as hardware goes youd just need to get the kit is is for 1300 bucks? 
im guessing programming and fueling are sold sepertly?

The GT2x retails for $1390, GTRS retails for $1795 and the software and fueling would be sold seperate, yes. Boost Factory already has a Vortex price http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: Transverse Eliminator Kit finally out (Steve_Soda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Steve_Soda* »_
so is it confirmed that they have a 225TT kit or what?
some say yes, some say no... the website isnt exactly clear. not to mention i asked atp and they said they were not sure lol

Hummmm.... in 2 weeks


----------



## Jetagli4 (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: Transverse Eliminator Kit finally out (BoostFactory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostFactory* »_
The GT2x retails for $1390, GTRS retails for $1795 and the software and fueling would be sold seperate, yes. Boost Factory already has a Vortex price http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

And that price is???


----------



## briang (Mar 10, 1999)

*Re: Transverse Eliminator Kit finally out (BumbleBee2465)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BumbleBee2465* »_boostfactory,
what type or kind of turbo is the GT2X, and what are the specs on it?
thanks, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I'd like to know too, *BoostFactory.*


----------



## Apollyon318 (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: Transverse Eliminator Kit finally out (briang)*

So what is a rough price range for the kit plus fuel components and software? -Just interested in a real 'complete' kit so to speak. I'm just curious to know as I've been eyeballing APR's kits for quite some time now (I live like 4 miles away from their HQ).


----------



## 98Bboy (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: Transverse Eliminator Kit finally out (Apollyon318)*

Well I came up with $1894 for the 28RS and bigger inlet pipe. Your also going to need a bigger MAF(not sure of the exact one), injectors, software, and im guessing a fuel pump. Im not sure about the fuel rail. So fo myself im loking at over $2K not includng installation and tuning.


----------



## V84LNCH (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: Transverse Eliminator Kit finally out (BboyRonnie)*

the maf is going to be dependant on the software. as for fueling, yes you will need a fuel pump/injectors. fuel rail is not needed at all. in fact, i don't beleive anybody has proven it needs to ever be replaced.


----------



## Iceman18T (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Transverse Eliminator Kit finally out (BumbleBee2465)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BumbleBee2465* »_boostfactory,
what type or kind of turbo is the GT2X, and what are the specs on it?
thanks, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

It looks like the GT2X is a GT28R.
On another note.
Personally, I think the HP ratings on the website are at the crank. Not WHP. 
And of course, your numbers will differ depending on the software, and other supporting mods you have, that's just common sense. All they are saying is the kits are "capable" of that HP, it's up to the user to get the HP out of them.


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: Transverse Eliminator Kit finally out (BoostFactory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostFactory* »_
That can be worked out










YES! ME FRIST







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: Transverse Eliminator Kit finally out (RonN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RonN* »_If these turbos perform as promised there will be an R32 for sale and a used Audi TT 225 quattro hard top replacing it. 
The boost is calling me back









Im not the type of person that should own an R32







it'd be always in the garage trying out new turbos








They're beasts.


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: Transverse Eliminator Kit finally out (Iceman18T)*

Also, the hp rating on the ATP site is at the crank. We're working on getting a new price with software for those of you who want the Mika tuning software and without it for the rest. 
maybe even our own BFSM IC, hummmm


----------



## BumbleBee2465 (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: Transverse Eliminator Kit finally out (Iceman18T)*



Iceman18T said:


> It looks like the GT2X is a GT28R.
> what is the A/R of the turbo if it is a gt28r?


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: Transverse Eliminator Kit finally out (BumbleBee2465)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BumbleBee2465* »_


Iceman18T said:


> It looks like the GT2X is a GT28R.
> what is the A/R of the turbo if it is a gt28r?






Iceman18T said:


> I'll let you guys know later today, most likely not going to be a regular a/r since it's a different housing.


----------



## Iceman18T (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Transverse Eliminator Kit finally out (BumbleBee2465)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BumbleBee2465* »_


Iceman18T said:


> It looks like the GT2X is a GT28R.
> what is the A/R of the turbo if it is a gt28r?






Iceman18T said:


> edited
> see above post from BoostFactory. lol
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BumbleBee2465 (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: Transverse Eliminator Kit finally out (BoostFactory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostFactory* »_
I'll let you guys know later today, most likely not going to be a regular a/r since it's a different housing.


thanks boost http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Transverse Eliminator Kit finally out (briang)*


_Quote, originally posted by *briang* »_I'm planning on adding the GT28R eliminator to my GLi, probably with the ATP exhaust manifold. I hope to be running it with the GIAC E-05 software (TT 225 MAF and Injectors), MBC and some Lemmiwinks tweaks.
If and when I do this, I'll post the dyno graphs.
Just don't tell Chuck (slappynuts), or he will bag on my choice...









You do realize that you will be getting it from me anyways


----------



## TSTARKZ123 (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: Transverse Eliminator Kit finally out (BoostFactory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostFactory* »_Hummmm.... in 2 weeks









I was wondering the same thing about the Audi TT 225 K04 eliminator.


----------



## xgtiride (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: Transverse Eliminator Kit finally out (BoostFactory)*

These are starting to sound pretty reasonable....
gt2x - 1350
Injectors (450s with revo software)
Revo stg 3 (28rs prog) - 200
70mm maf (off TT 225 i think)
and im set minus some dyno and tuning time....Atp gets some pretty damn good ideas.


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: Transverse Eliminator Kit finally out (xgtiride)*

The point it to knock a couple of bucks off of it, free shipping included through BF as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 98Bboy (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: Transverse Eliminator Kit finally out (BoostFactory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostFactory* »_The point it to knock a couple of bucks off of it, free shipping included through BF as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

So you will have the RS in 2 weeks? What can do for the RS, fuel pump, injectors and MAF?


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: Transverse Eliminator Kit finally out (BboyRonnie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BboyRonnie* »_
So you will have the RS in 2 weeks? What can do for the RS, fuel pump, injectors and MAF? 

That's the plan, as far as complementery hardware i just won't comment because that's part of the fueling needs. Will def. keep you guys posted.


----------



## briang (Mar 10, 1999)

*Re: Transverse Eliminator Kit finally out (slappynuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappynuts* »_
You do realize that you will be getting it from me anyways








 With a BFSM IC.


----------



## JacksSmirkingRevenge (Mar 31, 2002)

I just noticed that they are charging $200 more for the transverse GTRS eliminators and $100 more for the transverse GT2X. Horsesh!t. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif































_Modified by JacksSmirkingRevenge at 1:34 PM 1-27-2006_


----------



## briang (Mar 10, 1999)

*Re: Transverse Eliminator Kit finally out (JacksSmirkingRevenge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JacksSmirkingRevenge* »_I just noticed that they are charging $200 more for the transverse GTRS eliminators and $100 more for the transverse GT2X. Horsesh!t. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif






























 
Your poor sentence construction makes me ask, "Who is the 'they' to which you are referring"?


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Transverse Eliminator Kit finally out (briang)*


_Quote, originally posted by *briang* »_ 
Your poor sentence construction makes me ask, "Who is the 'they' to which you are referring"?

The voices in his head


----------



## JacksSmirkingRevenge (Mar 31, 2002)

*Re: Transverse Eliminator Kit finally out (briang)*


_Quote, originally posted by *briang* »_ 
Your poor sentence construction makes me ask, "Who is the 'they' to which you are referring"?

Forgive me. I thought it was obvious who "they" would be. They, would be Wal-mart.








Always low prices! 
Always. 


_Modified by JacksSmirkingRevenge at 3:11 PM 1-27-2006_


----------



## fazeShift (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: Transverse Eliminator Kit finally out (JacksSmirkingRevenge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JacksSmirkingRevenge* »_
Forgive me. I thought it was obvious who "they" would be. They, would be Wal-mart.









I can get these things at WALMART?!?!!?















Two things:
1) I'll be very interested in the group buy if/when it happens! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to BF for already jumpin' all over it... I've been among the army of people watching these kits for about a year...
2) Who is wearing the genius pants at ATP that came up with the word "apidamy" and put it in the "Simplicity" section with regards to buying the eliminators?


----------



## briang (Mar 10, 1999)

*Re: Transverse Eliminator Kit finally out (JacksSmirkingRevenge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JacksSmirkingRevenge* »_
Forgive me. I thought it was obvious who "they" would be. They, would be Wal-mart.


















I was not sure if you meant BF or ATP...
The modest price increase for the transverse versions over the longitudinal versions is understandable. Consider that it took longer to develop the transverse versions and the casting for the trasverse version is way more complex. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## beachball6 (Apr 22, 2003)

sorry i lied, got a great deal i couldnt pass up on a k04-20 kit so i wont be in the testing "group"
thumbs up to BF they will be supplying my new turbo when i get bored. have one of their products and love it.


----------



## Scarab_Beetle (Dec 11, 2004)

*Re: Transverse Eliminator Kit finally out (JacksSmirkingRevenge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JacksSmirkingRevenge* »_Forgive me. I thought it was obvious who "they" would be. They, would be Wal-mart.








Always low prices! 
Always. 

_Modified by JacksSmirkingRevenge at 3:11 PM 1-27-2006_

looks to me like the turbine housing is A LOT more complicated on the transverse than the longitudinal... makes a lot of sense to me that more metal + more engineering time = higher cost...








I'm interested... my only problem is that everyone but Uni says a big "f--- off" to APH engine owners, and since i can't have my car down during the programming process, i have to hunt down another ecu to send to them to get programming, which adds to my cost... plus i had already ordered a mani from pete before these were released.... I'd be very surprised if those purchasing the Mika-tuned fuel kits actually saw the advertised numbers though.


----------



## Woody201 (Dec 2, 2004)

*Re: Transverse Eliminator Kit finally out (Scarab_Beetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scarab_Beetle* »_
I'd be very surprised if those purchasing the Mika-tuned fuel kits actually saw the advertised numbers though.

I agree totally with you there, but im gonna do it anyways. Im gonna get the rs kit, big bore intake, and whatever fueling/ software they reccomend to run with this kit. Im only doing this because i do not know all that much about tuning so im hoping this will give me a fighting chance. and if later on i want more power, hopefully i would have gained some experience so i'll start changing things and tweaking. In the end im gonna end up spending more but it would be worth it to me.


----------



## sh{}e (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: Transverse Eliminator Kit finally out (Woody201)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Woody201* »_
I agree totally with you there, but im gonna do it anyways. Im gonna get the rs kit, big bore intake, and whatever fueling/ software they reccomend to run with this kit. Im only doing this because i do not know all that much about tuning so im hoping this will give me a fighting chance. and if later on i want more power, hopefully i would have gained some experience so i'll start changing things and tweaking. In the end im gonna end up spending more but it would be worth it to me.

Whats the difference between the gt2x eliminator and rs eliminator?


----------



## kptaylor (Apr 7, 2001)

*Re: Transverse Eliminator Kit finally out (sh{}e)*

Higher flow and $300!
For the Audi guys, Revo isn't working on GTXR s/w. They just have GTRS s/w. Their take is why bother if everyone is going to cough up the extra $300 and go with the GTRS kits.
If you do a search for s/n zemun or zemun2 you'll see dynos for an Audi running the GTRS kit. Another guy, 400HPA4, is running the GT2871R eliminator kit. I believe they're hitting the track in Sacramento this weekend or next. GTRS kits are running mid 12's with 300HP to the quattro wheels...


----------



## Kas1.8t (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Transverse Eliminator Kit finally out (kptaylor)*

I guess this will be my next mod..


----------



## RonN (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: Transverse Eliminator Kit finally out (Steve_Soda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Steve_Soda* »_
so is it confirmed that they have a 225TT kit or what?
some say yes, some say no... the website isnt exactly clear. not to mention i asked atp and they said they were not sure lol

From what the website is showing it looks like they are. I cant wait for this. 
Scroll down to the bottom of the page. They have added info and it says... *"Eliminator Series for: Transverse mounted1.8T engine with Quattro trannies all Quattro 180hp TT, 225hp TT, S3, 237hp S3, Quattro Audi A3"*
http://www.atpturbo.com/root/r...5.htm


----------



## RonN (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: Transverse Eliminator Kit finally out (RonN)*

From the bottom of the page
*"400 HP 98-05 VW 1.8T GT2871R Eliminator Hardware Kit. Fits all Quattro 1.8T S3/TT, does not fit FWD Models"*
http://www.atpturbo.com/Mercha...VVWTK


----------



## MeCarTay (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: Transverse Eliminator Kit finally out (RonN)*

When I talked to atp in early December they said "people will be driving around with them by Christmas". If they *actually* have them out by mid February I'll pick up a 28rs. Keep me posted on the group buy if one takes place. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SuperStar (Jun 12, 2001)

*Re: Transverse Eliminator Kit finally out (MeCarTay)*

hmm right now i have giac E05, 225TT injectors and maf, maybe i'll replace my k04 with one of these. Would i have sufficient software and fueling for one of the eliminators with what i have now?


----------



## -Khaos- (Dec 22, 2003)

So, are the worries about flow through the stock manifold taken care of (IE: it's fine/ok/reasonably good)?
Also, is this route cheaper than just getting the turbo byitself and custom manifold?


----------



## kptaylor (Apr 7, 2001)

*Re: (-Khaos-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-Khaos-* »_So, are the worries about flow through the stock manifold taken care of (IE: it's fine/ok/reasonably good)?
Also, is this route cheaper than just getting the turbo byitself and custom manifold?

Stock mani seems to limit it up top. With this you reuse stock mani and stock ic connections. No need for custom mani or custom piping. It's cheaper if you don't have access to making your own piping I'd guess.


----------



## fazeShift (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (kptaylor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kptaylor* »_
Stock mani seems to limit it up top. With this you reuse stock mani and stock ic connections. No need for custom mani or custom piping. It's cheaper if you don't have access to making your own piping I'd guess.

i'm thinking that if i go this route, i would be tryin' to get a manifold from either boostfactory or rippinralf... the nice thing is that it seems cheaper trying to find a high quality, high flow k03s or k04 mani... rather than sourcing an actual 28rs mani... i know clay has one right up on his webpage that with a stock turbo, adds about 10hp... it'd be cool to see what it would do for a [working] eliminator..


----------



## cburkart (Jan 10, 2000)

*Re: Transverse Eliminator Kit finally out (fazeShift)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fazeShift* »_Who is wearing the genius pants at ATP that came up with the word "apidamy" and put it in the "Simplicity" section with regards to buying the eliminators?
















I had to look at it a couple of times to figure out that they meant to write "epitome." Not exactly brilliant wordsmiths, are they?


----------



## slugII (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: Transverse Eliminator Kit finally out (SuperStar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SuperStar* »_hmm right now i have giac E05, 225TT injectors and maf, maybe i'll replace my k04 with one of these. Would i have sufficient software and fueling for one of the eliminators with what i have now?
\\
Yeah I'm in the same boat but I have a Kinetic Super KO4 instead of the e-o5.
I don't have any complaints about my turbo, but if I do have problems in the future, I was wondering if the swap would work good on the tt225 injectors and the super ko4 file.


----------



## sh{}e (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: Transverse Eliminator Kit finally out (slugII)*

If I wanted to go with a gt28 eliminator and revo BT software then would else would I need? Like a new MAF, injectors, maybe new manifold?


----------



## Iceman18T (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Transverse Eliminator Kit finally out (sh{}e)*

You would not need a mani. MAF is ok. Injectors are questionable. You'd most likely be ok running low boost to use the stock injectors, and still make more power than stock turbo. The weakest link in your set up is the Revo BT.


----------



## 98Bboy (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: Transverse Eliminator Kit finally out (sh{}e)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sh{}e* »_If I wanted to go with a gt28 eliminator and revo BT software then would else would I need? Like a new MAF, injectors, maybe new manifold?

Im planning on getting the 28RS, Revo BT, inlet pipe, exh mani, injectors, and fuel pump.


----------



## sh{}e (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: Transverse Eliminator Kit finally out (BboyRonnie)*

I would def get the inlet also, completely forgot about that.


----------



## RexPelagi (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Transverse Eliminator Kit finally out (sh{}e)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sh{}e* »_I would def get the inlet also, completely forgot about that.

Probably a dumb question, but how does this connect to the stock TIP, isn't the inlet on the gt28rs bigger than the ko3 and/or ko3sport


----------



## beachball6 (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: Transverse Eliminator Kit finally out (RexPelagi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RexPelagi* »_
Probably a dumb question, but how does this connect to the stock TIP, isn't the inlet on the gt28rs bigger than the ko3 and/or ko3sport

i asked ATP and they didnt feel like getting back to me so i didnt feel like buying anything. customer service!


----------



## presunto (Aug 26, 2005)

*Re: Transverse Eliminator Kit finally out (beachball6)*

so im kind confused, is the only chip tuning that will work with this turbo the Mika, or any other will work???


----------



## 98Bboy (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: Transverse Eliminator Kit finally out (presunto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *presunto* »_so im kind confused, is the only chip tuning that will work with this turbo the Mika, or any other will work???

You can use others like Revo3. Ive heard mixed reviews on there BT software







There are a few others out there that I dont remember names of. Hopefully somebody else will chime in.


----------



## TallaiMan (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Transverse Eliminator Kit finally out (RexPelagi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RexPelagi* »_
Probably a dumb question, but how does this connect to the stock TIP, isn't the inlet on the gt28rs bigger than the ko3 and/or ko3sport

They place an adapdter plate over th turbo inlet. I t chokes the snail quite a bit, though.

_Quote, originally posted by *BboyRonnie* »_
You can use others like Revo3. Ive heard mixed reviews on there BT software







There are a few others out there that I dont remember names of. Hopefully somebody else will chime in. 

The Mika Tuned software is viewed as crap here in the longitudinal world. I switched to Revo BT software and my car no longer runs pig rich, and I make about 40 more 4WHP, at 320 WHP on a Mustang dyno running 100 octane.


----------



## presunto (Aug 26, 2005)

*Re: Transverse Eliminator Kit finally out (TallaiMan)*

so what about all the others GIAC, APR, UPSOLUTE????? can you use them also??


----------



## 98Bboy (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: Transverse Eliminator Kit finally out (TallaiMan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TallaiMan* »_The Mika Tuned software is viewed as crap here in the longitudinal world. I switched to Revo BT software and my car no longer runs pig rich, and I make about 40 more 4WHP, at 320 WHP on a Mustang dyno running 100 octane.


What supporing MODs do you have? Isnt the 2871R supposed to be at 400WHP?


----------



## Iceman18T (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Transverse Eliminator Kit finally out (BboyRonnie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BboyRonnie* »_
What supporing MODs do you have? Isnt the 2871R supposed to be at 400WHP? 

He's quattro!


----------



## 98Bboy (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: Transverse Eliminator Kit finally out (Iceman18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iceman18T* »_
He's quattro!

OH my bad. I just noticed the 2871R and 320WHP


----------



## Scarab_Beetle (Dec 11, 2004)

*Re: Transverse Eliminator Kit finally out (presunto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *presunto* »_so what about all the others GIAC, APR, UPSOLUTE????? can you use them also??

giac- maybe, apr doesn't sell their bt software independently of their bt kits, and upsolute.... well, frankly, i can't remember the last time i heard anything good about any of their software. And most of the complaints had logs to back it up.


----------



## jettaturbokid30 (Dec 1, 2004)

What about Unitronic? Anything from them yet for the eliminator?


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (jettaturbokid30)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaturbokid30* »_What about Unitronic? Anything from them yet for the eliminator?

No but they might well be working on one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tcoope13 (Oct 12, 2005)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostFactory* »_
No but they might well be working on one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

So what all would be needed to run the 28rs eliminator with revo3 software. What injectors? new MAF? new FPR? I would just go with the MIKA if It meant not having to buy all the extra parts.


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (tcoope13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tcoope13* »_
So what all would be needed to run the 28rs eliminator with revo3 software. What injectors? new MAF? new FPR? I would just go with the MIKA if It meant not having to buy all the extra parts.

The fueling hardware would depend on the company which you'd buy it from. I can supply the Mika at a better price as well, but so far I haven't heard good reviews.


----------



## presunto (Aug 26, 2005)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*

so im guessing that Revo BT is the best way to go with the eliminator kit right?? if so where would one order the Revo BT chip tuning, if there is no dealer or stores that sells them where i live, is there a websire or something like that??


----------



## silverbullet420 (May 21, 2004)

*Re: (presunto)*

http://www.revotechnik.com/


----------



## ttuner (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*

Boostfactory -
do you have a website? you still waiting on fuel kit pricing?


----------



## Bastard (Jul 3, 2003)

Unitronic has something in the works. Donor car sorting out right now. But its gonna take some time.


----------



## streettunerz1 (Nov 15, 2005)

*Re: (Bastard)*

for the 28r would new injectors be needed or would stock injectors on 4bar be fine, this might be a good upgrade for the auto golf


----------



## MeCarTay (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (streettunerz1)*

My friend has a 225 TT and is considering the 2871r. ATP says 400hp, now I know the 225 (AMU I think) has a stronger bottom end, but is it strong enough for 400bhp?


_Modified by MeCarTay at 4:54 PM 1-30-2006_


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (MeCarTay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeCarTay* »_My friend has a 225 TT and is considering the 2871r. ATP says 400hp, now I know the 225 (AMU I think) has a stronger bottom end, but is it strong enough for 400bhp?


Yes as long as the tuning is on the money http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Woody201 (Dec 2, 2004)

is atp comming out with a fueling kit for this and software? whats the guestiamte on that. plus this is just a general dum question. would a boost controller be good with this or would that just screw up the software?


----------



## Gli16v-T (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*









Nothing a little glue can't fix...............[


----------



## PITGUY (Nov 16, 2003)

someone is lost


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (PITGUY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PITGUY* »_someone is lost

I'm going to go with confused on this one.


----------



## PITGUY (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: (slappynuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappynuts* »_
I'm going to go with confused on this one.


Chuck the guy that posted the pic of the 16v motor above rarely post's is here


----------



## MeCarTay (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostFactory* »_Yes as long as the tuning is on the money http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I just dont wanna see the thing blow up. Already had an eip tuned jetta do that 2 months ago..


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (Woody201)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Woody201* »_is atp comming out with a fueling kit for this and software?

Mike tuning software will be available upon request.


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (MeCarTay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeCarTay* »_
I just dont wanna see the thing blow up. Already had an eip tuned jetta do that 2 months ago..









We have used revo quite a bit with the 28r and 28rs and have nothing but good things to say.All cars are running fine on the original motors.
IMHO these are the turbos this car should have had from the factory to begin with.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (MeCarTay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeCarTay* »_My friend has a 225 TT and is considering the 2871r. ATP says 400hp, now I know the 225 (AMU I think) has a stronger bottom end, but is it strong enough for 400bhp?

_Modified by MeCarTay at 4:54 PM 1-30-2006_

While there are alot of modifications to the 225 engine that makes it stronger - it still uses the SAME rods (albiet with 20mm wrist pins) that the rest of the 1.8T's use. So the RODS are still the weak part of the engine.
I wouldn't feel that comfortable going over 325-350whp on em.


----------



## TSTARKZ123 (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_While there are alot of modifications to the 225 engine that makes it stronger - it still uses the SAME rods (albiet with 20mm wrist pins) that the rest of the 1.8T's use. So the RODS are still the weak part of the engine.
I wouldn't feel that comfortable going over 325-350whp on em.

are you sure about this joe? I always thought the AMU has the rods like the AWD, APH, AEB and ATW engines which are also like the older 16V rods which were stronger.


----------



## tcoope13 (Oct 12, 2005)

so if I go with revo and 28rs what else do I need to go with it? what mods are required with the revo software


----------



## 98Bboy (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: (tcoope13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tcoope13* »_so if I go with revo and 28rs what else do I need to go with it? what mods are required with the revo software

You can use just the turbo and the Revo3. In order to make the HP #s ATP states you will need, fueling, bigger inlet, MAF, exhaust manifold, as well as supporting mods.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (TSTARKZ123)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TSTARKZ123* »_
are you sure about this joe? I always thought the AMU has the rods like the AWD, APH, AEB and ATW engines which are also like the older 16V rods which were stronger.

They are the same as those rods because it has a 20mm wrist pin but in terms of overall strength - they aren't any stronger or better overall other than the bigger wrist pin. They are made out of the same material etc.


----------



## tcoope13 (Oct 12, 2005)

*Re: (BboyRonnie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BboyRonnie* »_
You can use just the turbo and the Revo3. In order to make the HP #s ATP states you will need, fueling, bigger inlet, MAF, exhaust manifold, as well as supporting mods. 

What size injectors? Also, anyone know how much revo3 costs?


----------



## 98Bboy (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: (tcoope13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tcoope13* »_
What size injectors? Also, anyone know how much revo3 costs?

This is what TallaiMan is running in his A4 Quatro and its 320WHP. If you have Revo then Revo3 is like 200ish. Not sure if you dont have Revo at all

_Quote, originally posted by *TallaiMan* »_
3" MAF housing, walboro 255 lph fuel pump, adjustable FPR, 580cc injectors.




_Modified by BboyRonnie at 2:03 PM 1-31-2006_


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (BboyRonnie)*

We make a custom 4" MAF housing, we can easily make an aluminum 3" and provide injectors if you guys so wish. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (TSTARKZ123)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TSTARKZ123* »_
are you sure about this joe? I always thought the AMU has the rods like the AWD, APH, AEB and ATW engines which are also like the older 16V rods which were stronger.

16v rods hold much more than 300whp, matter of fact you only hear of them going well into the 400+whp mark so if your rods are pretty much the same as a stock 16v unit then you have some decent rods there.
My ABA rods with 16v pistons took 507whp on back to back dyno runs. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Paul


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
They are the same as those rods because it has a 20mm wrist pin but in terms of overall strength - they aren't any stronger or better overall other than the bigger wrist pin. They are made out of the same material etc.

So what is the rod length compared to the 16v ones?


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (slappynuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappynuts* »_So what is the rod length compared to the 16v ones?

I've seen so much conflicting information on this issue. I was under the impression that they were the same rods as those in the 16v. Then I was pretty sure that someone had posted that they were not the same but had similar 20mm wrist pins like the 16V rods and included pics with the post. I know they are the same rods as the early 150hp 1.8T's with 20mm wrist pins. If the 16V rods are the same part number as the AEB, AWD etc. then they are the same rods - if not they are not.


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I know the 16v rods are forged and seem to do well for alot of the bigger power guys back in the day,so if they are indeed the same length they would be easy to get in almost any 8v/16v motor.As far as the wrist pins go,I can have them rebushed to just about any size for $85(price for you guys







) a set.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (slappynuts)*

Ok - based upon the only ETKA I have access to (russian







) the AJQ/BAM/APX engine codes (european) which were 2000-2004 225 TT engines (AJQ and APX codes were dropped in 02 and on) had the following part number for connecting rods. 027-198-401B - the other 180hp 1.8T's had 06A-198-401.
It also shows the AEB engines also had the 027-198-401B rods. So there you have it - the 225 has the same rods as the early 150hp 1.8T's.
Interestingly - they show the 027-198-401B as the rod for their 2.0L ACE engine code motor which is the 16V .
Therefore - it APPEARS that the rods in the AEB, 225TT and 16V were in fact the same rods. Checking worldimpex - the 027-198-401B is a valid part number for connecting rods.


----------



## chois (May 12, 2000)

*Re: (jettaturbokid30)*

I seem to be asking this question too often, so I appologize in advance. I just figure this thread is getting good traffic, so...
But what software solutions are out there for the AWM Passats that want to run this type of turbo? No major chip tuner seems to have any application other than stock turbo stuff (I am real happy with my current APR 93 stuff - for a stock turbo). Some folks recommend local tuners for custom software. Others just recommend their favorite big name chip tuner, not realizing that there is no BT option for our ecu/engine advertised. No one has given effective feedback on the Mika stuff.
I hate finally having an all wheel drive 1.8t and having very few options for big power







.


----------



## Scarab_Beetle (Dec 11, 2004)

*Re: (MeCarTay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeCarTay* »_I just dont wanna see the thing blow up. Already had an *eip tuned* jetta do that 2 months ago..









well, there's the problem right there


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Ok - based upon the only ETKA I have access to (russian







) the AJQ/BAM/APX engine codes (european) which were 2000-2004 225 TT engines (AJQ and APX codes were dropped in 02 and on) had the following part number for connecting rods. 027-198-401B - the other 180hp 1.8T's had 06A-198-401.
It also shows the AEB engines also had the 027-198-401B rods. So there you have it - the 225 has the same rods as the early 150hp 1.8T's.
Interestingly - they show the 027-198-401B as the rod for their 2.0L ACE engine code motor which is the 16V .
Therefore - it APPEARS that the rods in the AEB, 225TT and 16V were in fact the same rods. Checking worldimpex - the 027-198-401B is a valid part number for connecting rods.

When I say 16v I am talking about 1986-1992.I was wondering what the rod length os all the 1.8t motors actually is?


----------



## bosa (Apr 8, 2002)

*Re: (slappynuts)*

to anyone who gets one of these kits
keep us updated with these kits i would like to see how these things run and what type of numbers they put up with the different types of software


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (chois)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chois* »_I seem to be asking this question too often, so I appologize in advance. I just figure this thread is getting good traffic, so...
But what software solutions are out there for the AWM Passats that want to run this type of turbo? No major chip tuner seems to have any application other than stock turbo stuff (I am real happy with my current APR 93 stuff - for a stock turbo). Some folks recommend local tuners for custom software. Others just recommend their favorite big name chip tuner, not realizing that there is no BT option for our ecu/engine advertised. No one has given effective feedback on the Mika stuff.
I hate finally having an all wheel drive 1.8t and having very few options for big power







.

hey Chris, you can always try the Mika tuning software that ATP offers. 
Laslo seems to like his revo and there's local tuners who can hack that ecu. 
You got IM http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (slappynuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappynuts* »_
When I say 16v I am talking about 1986-1992.I was wondering what the rod length os all the 1.8t motors actually is?

Well - if the rods of the Euro 16V (I checked 1992) ACE engine are the same as the 16V engines in the US - can't see why they wouldn't be - they are the exact same part number - so are the exact same rod. All the hardware - bolts, wrist pins etc. are the same part number as well.


----------



## TSTARKZ123 (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Well - if the rods of the Euro 16V (I checked 1992) ACE engine are the same as the 16V engines in the US - can't see why they wouldn't be - they are the exact same part number - so are the exact same rod. All the hardware - bolts, wrist pins etc. are the same part number as well.

so let the boosting begin? LOL http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (TSTARKZ123)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TSTARKZ123* »_
so let the boosting begin? LOL http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I dont see why not, 350whp with good tuning should be no problem http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Well - if the rods of the Euro 16V (I checked 1992) ACE engine are the same as the 16V engines in the US - can't see why they wouldn't be - they are the exact same part number - so are the exact same rod. All the hardware - bolts, wrist pins etc. are the same part number as well.

The 8v ones have the same dimentions as the 1.8t ones and are probably stronger than the stock 1.8t ones.So I should probably stop throwing out all those old 8v motors huh?


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostFactory* »_
I dont see why not, 350whp with good tuning should be no problem http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Didn't I originally say I wouldn't go beyond 325-350whp








Seriously though - both the two companies who have or are developing full kits for the 225 engines recommend upgrading the rods past this level. While you probably could push the envelope up to 400whp with excellent tuning - is it really worth the risk?


----------



## MeCarTay (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Ordered a 2871r from boost factory today. Cant wait to get it! 
Bump for good customer service http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Therefore - it APPEARS that the rods in the AEB, 225TT and 16V were in fact the same rods. Checking worldimpex - the 027-198-401B is a valid part number for connecting rods.
 
Here is plenty of good rod info .







Bob.G
http://not2fast.wryday.com/vw/...shtml


----------



## chois (May 12, 2000)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostFactory* »_
hey Chris, you can always try the Mika tuning software that ATP offers. 
Laslo seems to like his revo and there's local tuners who can hack that ecu. 
You got IM http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

IMed back.


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (chois)*

So what size wrist pins do these cars have?


----------



## Wolk's Wagon (Sep 27, 2000)

*Re: (slappynuts)*

20mm


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (Wolk's Wagon)*

There's actually a difference between the 1.8 and 2Liter 16v rods.


----------



## Pimpovic (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*

I'm glad to see this is finally going to happen. I am interested to see what the numbers turn out to be once someone actually has this on their car with Tuning, Revo, Uni, etc... Good luck


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostFactory* »_There's actually a difference between the 1.8 and 2Liter 16v rods.

Rifle drilling is it I believe,right?


----------



## zemun2 (Sep 2, 2004)

This is how it looks coated...
Audi Kit thou


----------



## 98Bboy (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: (zemun2)*

Black coated looks hot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (BboyRonnie)*

We do also offer coating from the BF.Our guy is of the cheap,does nice work,slow as aflack variety though.

Also keep in mind that we offer the eliminator/eliminator.This is recomended for when you get bored with the eliminator


----------



## briang (Mar 10, 1999)

*Re: (slappynuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappynuts* »_We do also offer coating from the BF.Our guy is of the cheap,does nice work,slow as aflack variety though.

Also keep in mind that we offer the eliminator/eliminator.This is recomended for when you get bored with the eliminator









Hey Chuck, is ceramic coating offered by chance? I've got a downpipe just begging for ceramic coating


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (briang)*


_Quote, originally posted by *briang* »_
Hey Chuck, is ceramic coating offered by chance? I've got a downpipe just begging for ceramic coating









Yea it is,but the ceramic coat guy has been unusually slow lately.


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (zemun2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zemun2* »_This is how it looks coated...
Audi Kit thou

































Looking great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTI_Smog (Feb 4, 2003)

Does the ceramic coat guy coat the inside of the exhaust manifold for better air flow??


----------



## tcoope13 (Oct 12, 2005)

If Boost Factory could put together a 28rs elim kit that included all the things required for the revo3 software I would definetly be interested.


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (tcoope13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tcoope13* »_If Boost Factory could put together a 28rs elim kit that included all the things required for the revo3 software I would definetly be interested.

Do you have a revo dealer in your area?We have all the other parts you would need otherwise.


----------



## motorlager (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: (slappynuts)*

who sells an in hose or pipe to fit the GT28rs eliminator without running an adaptor? With this set up will I have to use a 3" MAF?


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (motorlager)*


_Quote, originally posted by *motorlager* »_who sells an in hose or pipe to fit the GT28rs eliminator without running an adaptor? With this set up will I have to use a 3" MAF?

ATP is finishing up the Turbo inlet pipe, they got some good power out of running it over the stock unit


----------



## Hassenpfeffer (Dec 19, 2005)

These kits are all internaly watse gated...correct?


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (Hassenpfeffer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hassenpfeffer* »_These kits are all internaly watse gated...correct?









Yes you are correct.


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (motorlager)*


_Quote, originally posted by *motorlager* »_who sells an in hose or pipe to fit the GT28rs eliminator without running an adaptor? With this set up will I have to use a 3" MAF?

feuling will depend on that package that you get. as fas as the pipe it'll be out soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zemun2 (Sep 2, 2004)

What do you guys think about Eurocode/REVO GTRS doing 12.63 @108.70 
http://www.audizine.com/forum/...80761
and here's the video
http://video.google.com/videop...46413
Cheers


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (motorlager)*

The first person that buys and gets it installed at the BF! mn location gets a free revo compatible inlet pipe.


----------



## 400HPA4 (Apr 17, 2005)

*Re: (zemun2)*

Stay tuned...a REVO 71r eliminator will run a 12.3 @ 115 on the 11th of Feb.
Of course this will be in a full bodied 3700 pound Audi on 19 inch wheels as well


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (400HPA4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *400HPA4* »_Stay tuned...a REVO 71r eliminator will run a 12.3 @ 115 on the 11th of Feb.
Of course this will be in a full bodied 3700 pound Audi on 19 inch wheels as well

Right on, good luck, if it performs like it should then it'll be taken to production.


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (400HPA4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *400HPA4* »_Stay tuned...a REVO 71r eliminator will run a 12.3 @ 115 on the 11th of Feb.
Of course this will be in a full bodied 3700 pound Audi on 19 inch wheels as well

damn that is freakin moving http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## beachball6 (Apr 22, 2003)

i have this feeling that in the fwd platform these kits will not perform. that audi hit a 1.7 60' lets round off that to a 2.0-2.2 in fwd. that makes that 12.7 run a 13.00. plus another 1/10 or 2 for 2nd gear spin. 
not busting on the kits at all. they put out the power i just hope people arent hoping to slap it on and run a 12.xx. 
the next 1-2 yrs will be very interesting w/ this kit on the market. i also think it will bring down the price on all turbo kits in the 1.8T vw community. along with the 2.0T being out.
sick run by the way quattro launches make me happy.


----------



## 400HPA4 (Apr 17, 2005)

*Re: (beachball6)*

You may be correct on this one...I thin kthe extra load the Quattro drivetrain puts on the turbo helps it spool a little quicker and keeps it in the powerband.
It will be interesting to see how the turbos perform on the GTi/Jetta.
I love opening my hood and haveing a 100% OEM appearance now, I used to have a big ass turbo hanging off the side of the motor with pretty much every single emissions device removed.


----------



## 98Bboy (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: (beachball6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *beachball6* »_i have this feeling that in the fwd platform these kits will not perform. that audi hit a 1.7 60' lets round off that to a 2.0-2.2 in fwd. that makes that 12.7 run a 13.00. plus another 1/10 or 2 for 2nd gear spin.

LSD and a spare set of 16s with some drag radials








_Modified by BboyRonnie at 6:17 PM 2-4-2006_


_Modified by BboyRonnie at 6:17 PM 2-4-2006_


----------



## 514passatvr6 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: (zemun2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zemun2* »_What do you guys think about Eurocode/REVO GTRS doing 12.63 @108.70 
http://www.audizine.com/forum/...80761
and here's the video
http://video.google.com/videop...46413
Cheers

I wanna know what mustang he raced. I am curiouse to know what kind of mods it had.


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

Let's not forget that the golf/jetta may be fwd cars but they're also lighter. Not having a quattro drivetrain is something that a nice set of slicks will easily fix then the lighter chasis will have the advantage http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tcoope13 (Oct 12, 2005)

So aside from the ATP software, what is available for the GT2X? I think thats the turbo for me, cheaper, quicker spool, not as much stress on car, ect. But software? Could you use the revo3, or is there something better? Also what is it exactly that everyone hates about the ATP software? 
What kind of deal good you guys at BF make if I bought GT2X, Mani, Injectors, FPR, and BFSMIC? Any discount for multiple parts?


_Modified by tcoope13 at 6:58 PM 2-5-2006_


----------



## Shamrock (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (tcoope13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tcoope13* »_So aside from the ATP software, what is available for the GT2X? I think thats the turbo for me, cheaper, quicker spool, not as much stress on car, ect. But software? Could you use the revo3, or is there something better? Also what is it exactly that everyone hates about the ATP software? 
What kind of deal good you guys at BF make if I bought GT2X, Mani, Injectors, FPR, and BFSMIC? Any discount for multiple parts?

_Modified by tcoope13 at 6:58 PM 2-5-2006_

you gotta see if REVO has a file for that I know they do for the rs...I dont htink anyone likes it cause it doesnt work well for anyone...bad reviews... haha Ive already tried that...theyre already at pratically wholesale man if they sell it to you for any less theyd be losing or just breaking even barely Good try though


----------



## SuperStar (Jun 12, 2001)

*Re: (tcoope13)*

if youre gonna go gt2x why dont you upgrade your giac to the E05 file that runs 380 injectors and 3" maf?


----------



## Maverick1.8t (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: (SuperStar)*

did they start shipping those turbos out already?i thought they were waiting for the exhaust housings







.i was sure that someone would have bolted one in and gotten some dyno charts on here, or will it be just two more weeks?


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (Maverick1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Maverick1.8t* »_did they start shipping those turbos out already?i thought they were waiting for the exhaust housings







.i was sure that someone would have bolted one in and gotten some dyno charts on here, or will it be just two more weeks?









They're going out already, you should hear people talk about them sometime mid week...
Stay tuned


----------



## Hassenpfeffer (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostFactory* »_Let's not forget that the golf/jetta may be fwd cars but they're also lighter. Not having a quattro drivetrain is something that a nice set of slicks will easily fix then the lighter chasis will have the advantage http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

word to the bird


----------



## greggpb (Jun 26, 2005)

*Re: (tcoope13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tcoope13* »_So aside from the ATP software, what is available for the GT2X? I think thats the turbo for me, cheaper, quicker spool, not as much stress on car, ect. But software? Could you use the revo3, or is there something better? Also what is it exactly that everyone hates about the ATP software? 
What kind of deal good you guys at BF make if I bought GT2X, Mani, Injectors, FPR, and BFSMIC? Any discount for multiple parts?

_Modified by tcoope13 at 6:58 PM 2-5-2006_


I the same boat... could use the gt2X and may the revo ko4 or gt28rs software ??? anyone clues ?


----------



## ttuner (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: (tcoope13)*

ditto.


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (beachball6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *beachball6* »_i have this feeling that in the fwd platform these kits will not perform. that audi hit a 1.7 60' lets round off that to a 2.0-2.2 in fwd. that makes that 12.7 run a 13.00. plus another 1/10 or 2 for 2nd gear spin. 
not busting on the kits at all. they put out the power i just hope people arent hoping to slap it on and run a 12.xx. 
the next 1-2 yrs will be very interesting w/ this kit on the market. i also think it will bring down the price on all turbo kits in the 1.8T vw community. along with the 2.0T being out.

hahahah jus learn how to drive and you will do good times also get good tires and you should be fine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
sick run by the way quattro launches make me happy.


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (BboyRonnie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BboyRonnie* »_
LSD and a spare set of 16s with some drag radials








_Modified by BboyRonnie at 6:17 PM 2-4-2006_

_Modified by BboyRonnie at 6:17 PM 2-4-2006_


also add learn how to drive http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 98Bboy (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: (double0vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *double0vr6* »_

also add learn how to drive http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

LOL Thats going to be my problm with the 28rs. I cant a 60ft lower then a 2.2 with the lil K03S. Its been on 18s though


----------



## Hassenpfeffer (Dec 19, 2005)

I don't like going in a straight line anyway.


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (Hassenpfeffer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hassenpfeffer* »_I don't like going in a straight line anyway.









The option to do so is a nice thing to have though


----------



## Kris... (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: (slappynuts)*

i'm interested in the gt28rs eliminator...however i have a MKIII 1.8T...will it fit?
and again the lingering software question...which one to use? i guess it's best to use standalone...034EFI


----------



## derekste (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (Kris...)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kris...* »_and again the lingering software question...which one to use? i guess it's best to use standalone...034EFI

or megasquirt, or autronic, or aem ems, or ....
why do vw guys act like 034 efi is the only standalone in existence?


----------



## Kris... (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: (derekste)*


_Quote, originally posted by *derekste* »_
or megasquirt, or autronic, or aem ems, or ....
why do vw guys act like 034 efi is the only standalone in existence?

very affordable and good quality product!


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Hows that Bosch Motronic reverse engineering going?Lets talk about that....

OK


----------



## 98Bboy (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Do any of those SEM's evolve from the input of the community?No....
Hows that Bosch Motronic reverse engineering going?Lets talk about that....

That would be a dif thread


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

I've been waiting for a couple to ship myself, they're just having too many orders to keep up, not a matter of the housings being in anymore.
Hope for today though. 
cheers


----------



## JustinAF (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*

I called ATP today and they said they'd shipped out quite a few already, but there was a significant waiting list building up already. Looks like it may be awhile yet.


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (JustinAF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JustinAF* »_I called ATP today and they said they'd shipped out quite a few already, but there was a significant waiting list building up already. Looks like it may be awhile yet.









Depends who orders them


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*

UPDATE, these units have been flying off the shelves, couple of guys here should have them later this week http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Hassenpfeffer (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostFactory* »_UPDATE, these units have been flying off the shelves, couple of guys here should have them later this week http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









I am getting edgy lol
I want to see mk4 #s then I will order








Any news on Uni files for 2871r?


----------



## sh{}e (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (Hassenpfeffer)*

The gt2x seems just perfect for me. I'm happy with the wtq i have with the ko3s but would like to have my hp number close to my tq.
Only thing that concerns me is the software and lots of companies might not develop for the 2x but for the gt28 eliminator instead.
The exhaust manis they offer, do they provide better flow or are they just made stronger than the OEM piece?


_Modified by sh{}e at 4:53 PM 2-8-2006_


----------



## 400HPA4 (Apr 17, 2005)

*Re: (sh{}e)*

I would pass on the 2X if given the chance...I cannot confirm this for the transvers motors, but for the longitudal Audi/VW's they are only oil cooled.
In my opinion we benefit from having the turbo water cooled as well.


----------



## Iceman18T (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (sh{}e)*

I'm almost 100% positive Unitronics will come out with software for the GT2X, just gotta give it time. 
As for the manifolds, they offer better flow than the stock mani.


----------



## 400HPA4 (Apr 17, 2005)

*Re: (Iceman18T)*

In addition to offering better flow, they reduce the EGT's by 200 degrees or so, I am not super familiar with the VW tuning (I have an Audi) but my REVO file definitley likes the EGT's a little lower. (affords the opportunity to trim the fuel slightly, but still stay safe under high load situations)


----------



## xgtiride (Oct 23, 2003)

Man revo/giac/etc would make a killing by making software esp. for these eliminators....Someone should really get on that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 98Bboy (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: (xgtiride)*

I cant wait to get one of these bad boys


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (Hassenpfeffer)*

there you go guys, 1st kit to arrive http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I hosted them here, be careful because it's full size








http://boostfactory.net/produc...bef03


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*

Hello
Can I ask you if the eliminator kit will fit a RHD car... do you know?
many thanks
bill


----------



## ttuner (Apr 17, 2003)

you guys are making it really hard for me to wait....


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issa[email protected]* »_
Your a funny guy Bill..








..is this for the Polo20V?


Might be







then again might not.







Its a Lupo tho. Smaller cousin to Polo.
















says ALL fwd transverse motors in the adverts.... LHD and RHD?
Is this definately confirmed?


_Modified by badger5 at 7:07 PM 2-9-2006_


----------



## a3turboquattro (Jan 29, 2006)

I have the A3 quattro 180bhp. Im also looking at getting one of these eliminator kits. The only thing is im 99% sure that the setup on my A3 is the same to that of a fwd. In otherwords the downpipe comes of the bottom of the turbo and not of the side. Meaning I would need the FWD setup and not quattro? Confused?


----------



## DrivesMeCrazy (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: (a3turboquattro)*

...uhhhh Give me a year http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Woody201 (Dec 2, 2004)

holy crap someone get one of these friggen things on a car will you. i want numbers damnit!!


----------



## ttuner (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: (Woody201)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Woody201* »_holy crap someone get one of these friggen things on a car will you. i want numbers damnit!!

word. im guessing everyone that ordered one will be doing the install this weekend?


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (Woody201)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Woody201* »_holy crap someone get one of these friggen things on a car will you. i want numbers damnit!!

Wait till the weekend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kas1.8t (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostFactory* »_
Wait till the weekend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Cant wait man.. Please give a full review... thank you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ttuner (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: (Kas1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kas1.8t* »_
Cant wait man.. Please give a full review... thank you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

what car is it going on? software? 
details man!!


----------



## 20VT*J4 (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: (Kas1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kas1.8t* »_
Cant wait man.. Please give a full review... thank you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Woody201 (Dec 2, 2004)

*Re: (20VT*J4)*

so when does the weekend start? 5pm friday or 12:01 sat morn? hahhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (Woody201)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Woody201* »_so when does the weekend start? 5pm friday or 12:01 sat morn? hahhhhhhhhhhhhhh









Hehe, patience


----------



## Jetagli4 (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*

do you think its possible at all to run the GT2X eliminator with the giac x+ or that e05 file without harming anything? i'm only lookin for like 240whp.


----------



## ttuner (Apr 17, 2003)

well the weekends started/







whats the good word?


----------



## Woody201 (Dec 2, 2004)

*Re: (ttuner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ttuner* »_well the weekends started/







whats the good word?

i'll second that.


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (Woody201)*

Snowing in Jersey. But someone in New England should be very happy with his GT2871R powered TT


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*

Snow.....12"+ of snow.


----------



## Hassenpfeffer (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostFactory* »_Snow.....12"+ of snow.

Pffft....24" in Long Island


----------



## MeCarTay (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (Woody201)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Woody201* »_holy crap someone get one of these friggen things on a car will you. i want numbers damnit!!

installing one on the tt thursday night. you'll have numbers soon after, i promise


----------



## Hassenpfeffer (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (MeCarTay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeCarTay* »_
installing one on the tt thursday night. you'll have numbers soon after, i promise









good deal


----------



## inflatin (Sep 4, 2003)

Would it be possible to buy the eliminator kit and install it, but for the time being continue to use a regular chipped program for the k03s? I mean, all the turbo has to do is provide boost, but the ECU controls how much by using the wastegate. correct? I understand that the car would be running nowhere near it's potential though.


----------



## ttuner (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostFactory* »_Snow.....12"+ of snow.

hawhawhaw. i live in alaska my friend. thats just a sunday afternoon in dec. for us.


----------



## ttuner (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: (MeCarTay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeCarTay* »_
installing one on the tt thursday night. you'll have numbers soon after, i promise









225 or 180?


----------



## MeCarTay (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (ttuner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ttuner* »_
225 or 180?

225 and heres the turbo.. fresh outta it's box


































_Modified by MeCarTay at 4:41 PM 2-13-2006_


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (MeCarTay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeCarTay* »_
225 and heres the turbo.. fresh outta it's box










So that is supposed to bolt right on to the stock manifold, use the stock inlet and stock downpipe?


----------



## MeCarTay (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
So that is supposed to bolt right on to the stock manifold, use the stock inlet and stock downpipe? 

Yessir, right now it's got the 3" race inlet on it, but i have to change that until they release their bigger tip


----------



## Woody201 (Dec 2, 2004)

wooo so they do exist. im wondering why no one else who has recieved one hasn't posted up any pics or even any thoughts on them.
glad to see its real. lol


----------



## neonkiller (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: (Woody201)*

I cant belive it after reading everypage from top to bottom i see proof!!!
Is it from Boost factory>?








Freakin amazing!!!


----------



## MeCarTay (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (neonkiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *neonkiller* »_I cant belive it after reading everypage from top to bottom i see proof!!!
Is it from Boost factory>?









Yeah it is..
I guess we've reached the end of "two more weeks". Now its only another "two more weeks" till its tuned


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (Hassenpfeffer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hassenpfeffer* »_
Pffft....24" in Long Island

















was 12, then went up to 24"....


----------



## V84LNCH (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostFactory* »_
was 12, then went up to 24"....















we got nothing. i was walking 'round in my shorts.


----------



## j. Kush (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: (V84LNCH)*


----------



## ttuner (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: (MeCarTay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeCarTay* »_
225 and heres the turbo.. fresh outta it's box

































_Modified by MeCarTay at 4:41 PM 2-13-2006_

awesome man. give us the details on your setup! software? supporting mods? i maybe going the same route as you as long as your car dont blow up


----------



## myk3 (Jan 10, 2006)

wow, looks nice. keep us up to date!


----------



## mikeymon27 (Jan 13, 2006)

hey boost factory killer where are the one for the audi guys, please post some pic. of the set up and prices , thanks black mike, and a picture of you manifold


----------



## TSTARKZ123 (Oct 1, 2004)

hmm...can't wait to hear the results


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (MeCarTay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeCarTay* »_
Yeah it is..
I guess we've reached the end of "two more weeks". Now its only another "two more weeks" till its tuned









what software are you gonna run revo gt28rs file http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (mikeymon27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikeymon27* »_hey boost factory killer where are the one for the audi guys, please post some pic. of the set up and prices , thanks black mike, and a picture of you manifold

Hey Mikey, the audi stuff is up on their forum http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
We'll get to your car whenever you're ready








Paul


----------



## ttuner (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: (double0vr6)*

i dont think Revo makes a 225TT file? could be wrong.


----------



## MeCarTay (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (ttuner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ttuner* »_
awesome man. give us the details on your setup! software? supporting mods? i maybe going the same route as you as long as your car dont blow up









it's a 225 quattro, 2871r, 3" maf, 55lb injectors, walbro pump and EPL software which is getting done on the 27th. so we should have numbers soon after


----------



## ttuner (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: (MeCarTay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeCarTay* »_
it's a 225 quattro, 2871r, 3" maf, 55lb injectors, walbro pump and EPL software which is getting done on the 27th. so we should have numbers soon after









sweet man. whos EPL havent heard of them. they your local tuner?


----------



## MeCarTay (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (ttuner)*

EPL is European Performance Labs down in Stratford CT. They do a lot of performance and coding work for BT setups.


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (ttuner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ttuner* »_i dont think Revo makes a 225TT file? could be wrong. 

They made one for the Avant http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*

more pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## neonkiller (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: (double0vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *double0vr6* »_more pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

+1 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (neonkiller)*

Phil will have a several instalation pics soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bt_gti_kid (Sep 20, 2004)

anyone got any numbers up or have on on there car yet?


----------



## MeCarTay (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*


_Quote »_Phil will have a several instalation pics soon
 

As soon as I get out of class tomorrow
Cant wait










_Modified by MeCarTay at 3:38 PM 2-15-2006_


----------



## ttuner (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: (MeCarTay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeCarTay* »_ 

As soon as I get out of class tomorrow
Cant wait









_Modified by MeCarTay at 3:38 PM 2-15-2006_

installing it yourself?


----------



## MeCarTay (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (ttuner)*


_Quote »_installing it yourself?

Yessir... well with the exception of a couple friends








edit: so are you planning on picking one up for your tt as well? 


_Modified by MeCarTay at 5:53 PM 2-15-2006_


----------



## ttuner (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: (MeCarTay)*

im picking something up for the TT this spring. 
ATP, APR, or Pag Parts said their coming out with a kit soon. 
we'll see, im in no big hurry.


----------



## MeCarTay (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (ttuner)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2450395 
Here you go everyone!


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (MeCarTay)*

And with that goes the first transverse eliminator sold on vortex. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Padlock (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*

once i hear some words on that gt2x !! 
damn i hope someone lets me know soon.. i really dont want to go ko4-001 but i will have to if i dont get any new info.


----------



## 98Bboy (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: (Padlock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Padlock* »_once i hear some words on that gt2x !! 
damn i hope someone lets me know soon.. i really dont want to go ko4-001 but i will have to if i dont get any new info. 

If you go K04 get the 02 from the TT 225s


----------



## Padlock (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: (BboyRonnie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BboyRonnie* »_
If you go K04 get the 02 from the TT 225s 

i just want a direct swap w/ out having to buy a new exhaust http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 98Bboy (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: (Padlock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Padlock* »_
i just want a direct swap w/ out having to buy a new exhaust http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Than the 001 is a waste of $$$$$$$$$


----------



## Padlock (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: (BboyRonnie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BboyRonnie* »_
Than the 001 is a waste of $$$$$$$$$

exactly the reason why i want the gt2x http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 98Bboy (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: (Padlock)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (Padlock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Padlock* »_
i just want a direct swap w/ out having to buy a new exhaust http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

You can always try the GT2X out for yourself http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Padlock (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostFactory* »_
You can always try the GT2X out for yourself http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thats some money to spend to be a test dummy







hehe - if i had more fundings i would have gone a completly different route. 
or did i hear Sponsorship?! That would make my decision way easier







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MeCarTay (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (Padlock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Padlock* »_or did i hear Sponsorship?! That would make my decision way easier







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

How about a self funded sponsorship


----------



## Pimpovic (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (MeCarTay)*

I find it really annoying that they are calling it the "GT2_X_" 
Why don't they just come out and say what size the turbo is. I think they are working on the assumption that people believe this is a GT25 or GT28R. Someone posted that in fact it was more like a GT22 or something. If this is true why not just come out and say what it is? I for one am really annoyed at the label given to that turbo. Luckily it's not the only turbo the only eliminator they are offering cuz I would'nt buy it just knowing that it is an _X_ size. It's too much of a mystery. Anyone else feel that same?


----------



## briang (Mar 10, 1999)

*Re: (Pimpovic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pimpovic* »_I find it really annoying that they are calling it the "GT2_X_" 
Why don't they just come out and say what size the turbo is. I think they are working on the assumption that people believe this is a GT25 or GT28R. Someone posted that in fact it was more like a GT22 or something. If this is true why not just come out and say what it is? I for one am really annoyed at the label given to that turbo. Luckily it's not the only turbo the only eliminator they are offering cuz I would'nt buy it just knowing that it is an _X_ size. It's too much of a mystery. Anyone else feel that same?
 Yes, I do. A compressor map of the GT2X would be nice too.


----------



## myk3 (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: (Pimpovic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pimpovic* »_I find it really annoying that they are calling it the "GT2_X_" 
Why don't they just come out and say what size the turbo is. I think they are working on the assumption that people believe this is a GT25 or GT28R. Someone posted that in fact it was more like a GT22 or something. If this is true why not just come out and say what it is? I for one am really annoyed at the label given to that turbo. Luckily it's not the only turbo the only eliminator they are offering cuz I would'nt buy it just knowing that it is an _X_ size. It's too much of a mystery. Anyone else feel that same?

i see where you are coming from bud, but i would like no more than 300crank hp due to the fact i dont want to uprate internals. i thought the gt2x can produce this power with all the extra bolt ons? 280+ at the least?! are you doubting that it will hit these numbers or are you concerned as to why they didnt name it correctly? cheers


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (myk3)*

GT2x should put down anywhere from 260-280 depending on supporting mods. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pimpovic (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (myk3)*

I am only annoyed by the fact that they are leaving the designation a mystery number. The power will speak for itself and it won't matter what size the turbo is. If it's better than a KO4 and bridges the gap to a GT28rs then it does it's job. Just name the thing already.


----------



## Shamrock (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (Pimpovic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pimpovic* »_I am only annoyed by the fact that they are leaving the designation a mystery number. The power will speak for itself and it won't matter what size the turbo is. If it's better than a KO4 and bridges the gap to a GT28rs then it does it's job. Just name the thing already.

its cooler w/ the x


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (Shamrock)*

To be honest with you guys, the GT2X is something that ATP and Garrett came up with, journal bearing GT turbo that spools up real quick and still have more power than the k04's. It is a GT series turbo though, just not dual ball bearing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## myk3 (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*

i been told with uprated injectors, latger maf and intake pipe down pipe CAI etc will see 290 with not to many probs!?


----------



## Woody201 (Dec 2, 2004)

so this means you actaully have them in stock?


----------



## MeCarTay (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (Woody201)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Woody201* »_so this means you actaully have them in stock?

i believe it does
i got mine in under a week from them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Woody201 (Dec 2, 2004)

*Re: (MeCarTay)*

yeha i saw you had your install thread. seems wierd tho that your the only one whos actaully got one and installing. seemed like there were alot more people getting them. I was plannin on one, but then it just seemed like atp was just stallin even more.. i mean they came out the 7th. its the 21st and your the only guy whos postedup any kind of thread on it. and your not even a vw... not that thats a bad thing dont take that the wrong way


----------



## Snooters (Sep 13, 2003)

yeah where are the install guniea pigs


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (Woody201)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Woody201* »_yeha i saw you had your install thread. seems wierd tho that your the only one whos actaully got one and installing. seemed like there were alot more people getting them. I was plannin on one, but then it just seemed like atp was just stallin even more.. i mean they came out the 7th. its the 21st and your the only guy whos postedup any kind of thread on it. and your not even a vw... not that thats a bad thing dont take that the wrong way









ATP's been super crazy with these orders. Believe me when i say that.
As far as i know MeCarTay is the first person on vwvortex to install one in a car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Follow the leader???


----------



## Padlock (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: (Snooters)*

i might have to get the gt2x kit for myself and find out the hard way


----------



## 98Bboy (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: (Padlock)*

Are the RSs ready to be shipped? Ill have all my chips by the 1st week of March


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (BboyRonnie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BboyRonnie* »_Are the RSs ready to be shipped? Ill have all my chips by the 1st week of March









Yup, working on getting an RS to a customer as we speak http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (Padlock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Padlock* »_i might have to get the gt2x kit for myself and find out the hard way









They're backed up over a month, i'm getting them though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 98Bboy (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*

Expect to hear from me by the 6th


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (Padlock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Padlock* »_i might have to get the gt2x kit for myself and find out the hard way










im with you on that, im thinking of doing that myself. would like to see maybe 270whp on the arp ko4 program and tt injectors http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (double0vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *double0vr6* »_

im with you on that, im thinking of doing that myself. would like to see maybe 270whp on the arp ko4 program and tt injectors http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I haven't gotten my hands on a GT2x, but i know that it's something that Garrett and ATP mixed together. It is not a ball bearing turbo, but spool super quick while still making more power than a k04.
It is not a GT25R for those who didnt know, myself included at one point http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sh{}e (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostFactory* »_I haven't gotten my hands on a GT2x, but i know that it's something that Garrett and ATP mixed together. It is not a ball bearing turbo, but spool super quick while still making more power than a k04.
It is not a GT25R for those who didnt know, myself included at one point http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Really I'm all for the gt2x because I'm happy with the tq but I want the hp mark to be close to my tq numbers. Down the path I would upgrade the manifold,inlet to get the most out of it. 
My concern is software and what would be recommended? Would the APR k04 sw work? I dont want to blow this thing up from crappy software.


----------



## slugII (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: (double0vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *double0vr6* »_

im with you on that, im thinking of doing that myself. would like to see maybe 270whp on the arp ko4 program and tt injectors http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

O. K. Now I'm into this product concept as much as everyone..
But I don't see 270 wheel hp being a reality on pump gas with ko4 software and injectors with 91 octane programming.
It is a fact that virtually *nobody* has made more than about 240-260 wheel on the APR Stage 3 on pump gas with 91 Octane programming.
Most people with the stage 3 get about 250 wheel on the standard file.
and remember the apr stage 3 has a higher flow manifold, a customized MAF housing, TT 380cc injectors, TT fuel pump, and a GT28R turbo with a larger intake and exhsuast opening.
270 crank maybe but 270 wheel no.
And others have said they expect 280-290wheel from an eliminator GT2X..
Sorry guys... I think this is a great product but I think your horsepower goals are a bit optimistic.


----------



## 98Bboy (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: (slugII)*

Im pretty sure it can be done with ATPs mani, inlet, supporting mods and Revo3 or dif BT software. Def not on K04 


_Modified by BboyRonnie at 10:58 AM 2-24-2006_


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (slugII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slugII* »_
O. K. Now I'm into this product concept as much as everyone..
But I don't see 270 wheel hp being a reality on pump gas with ko4 software and injectors with 91 octane programming.
It is a fact that virtually *nobody* has made more than about 240-260 wheel on the APR Stage 3 on pump gas with 91 Octane programming.
Most people with the stage 3 get about 250 wheel on the standard file.
and remember the apr stage 3 has a higher flow manifold, a customized MAF housing, TT 380cc injectors, TT fuel pump, and a GT28R turbo with a larger intake and exhsuast opening.
270 crank maybe but 270 wheel no.
And others have said they expect 280-290wheel from an eliminator GT2X..
Sorry guys... I think this is a great product but I think your horsepower goals are a bit optimistic.


what gt-er made crazy power on ko3 software and a gt28rs atp kit he's doing somthing like 300whp on ko3s software and stock fuel pump http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (BboyRonnie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BboyRonnie* »_Im pretty sure it can be done with ATPs mani, inlet, supporting mods and Revo3 or dif BT software. Def not on K04 

_Modified by BboyRonnie at 10:58 AM 2-24-2006_

i think the apr ko4 program and v-tune can do it. 93oct and no cat, fmc,3" tb, 24psi,tt injectors yea i think 260-270whp can be seen well wont know tell i try hahahaha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 98Bboy (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: (double0vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *double0vr6* »_i think the apr ko4 program and v-tune can do it. *93oct *

Thats they key. Here is AZ we get 91







Ive seen a dif in 30WHP on 2 identical kits from 93 and 91 oct.


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (BboyRonnie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BboyRonnie* »_
Thats they key. Here is AZ we get 91







Ive seen a dif in 30WHP on 2 identical kits from 93 and 91 oct. 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## boostin2002 (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: (double0vr6)*

so the current state as I understand it is the following:
GT2x kits are backordered? 
nobody besides ATP has actual dyno's or impressions?
the APR K04 software question is still unresolved?
and for what its worth, I think 260 whp is possible on a GT2x but not likely, probably closer to 240 whp, but if you want that much power, spend the extra few hundred and get the GTRS and make closer to 290 whp http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by boostin2002 at 6:12 PM 2-27-2006_


----------



## slugII (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: (double0vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *double0vr6* »_

what gt-er made crazy power on ko3 software and a gt28rs atp kit he's doing somthing like 300whp on ko3s software and stock fuel pump http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

That is with a GT28RS not a GT28R...It's also with a full atp hardware kit and the RS turbo, ATP big turbo maniflold and I think he's running 440cc injectors too. ...NOT and ELIMINATOR!


----------



## Richard Head 2632 (Oct 30, 2005)

reo has files for the rs and 2871 but has not released the 29r yet, however i belive the revo k0420 sw should work great.i think a k0420 and 28r are very similiar in boost delivery and such


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (slugII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slugII* »_
That is with a GT28RS not a GT28R...It's also with a full atp hardware kit and the RS turbo, ATP big turbo maniflold and I think he's running 440cc injectors too. ...NOT and ELIMINATOR!

\
so what its a bigger turbo that stock so i think ko4 software with tt injectors would run the the gt2x


----------



## Richard Head 2632 (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: (double0vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *double0vr6* »_
\
so what its a bigger turbo that stock so i think ko4 software with tt injectors would run the the gt2x 

my thoughts exactly


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (Richard Head 2632)*

Customer's backing out of the GTRS kit for a 2004 manual 1.8T, feel free to IM me if you're not interested in waiting http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Paul


----------



## Richard Head 2632 (Oct 30, 2005)

god this is so tempting, rs or 71? dammmmmmmmmmm i better throw away my wireless card so i can get online anymore and see this post. this is like dangling a hoho infront of a fat kid! btw what does atp have for a inlet pipe and how does the gt2x bolt to charge pipe, looks diff from rs and 71


_Modified by Richard Head 2632 at 8:49 PM 2-28-2006_


----------



## bosa (Apr 8, 2002)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostFactory* »_
I haven't gotten my hands on a GT2x, but i know that it's something that Garrett and ATP mixed together. It is not a ball bearing turbo, but spool super quick while still making more power than a k04.
It is not a GT25R for those who didnt know, myself included at one point http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

ive heard its a journal bearing design?


----------



## 400HPA4 (Apr 17, 2005)

*Re: (motorsportsA628)*

FWIW on a very safe tune on the Audi's we are able to hit 250-260AWHP on 91. Maybe if we kamikazied it we could hit 290.
I am not sure how the VW tuning is coming along, but 250 wheel on 91 should definitly be an attainable number.
Th emain troublw with the eliminator turbos seems to be the inconsitently of the wastegates, if youwant to run the N75, it wil take a bit of adjustment to get the actuator set to make the boost perform how it should. With a EBC, 25psi to redline is easily obtainable.


----------



## cburkart (Jan 10, 2000)

*Re: (400HPA4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *400HPA4* »_FWIW on a very safe tune on the Audi's we are able to hit 250-260AWHP on 91. 

Is this the 2871R version or the "GTRS"-psuedo-GT28RS?


----------



## Richard Head 2632 (Oct 30, 2005)

its the gt2x that can do those 250-60 numbers


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (cburkart)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cburkart* »_
Is this the 2871R version or the "GTRS"-psuedo-GT28RS?

That would be correct http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cburkart (Jan 10, 2000)

*Re: (killa)*








Which one? I'm guessing the 2871R-style over the "GTRS." No way the GT2X is going to get to 250awhp, that's well over 300 crank.


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (cburkart)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cburkart* »_







Which one? I'm guessing the 2871R-style over the "GTRS." No way the GT2X is going to get to 250awhp, that's well over 300 crank.

We have another eliminator in, it's a GTRS kit for a golf/jetta stickshift. 250whp is cake for that setup


----------



## bosa (Apr 8, 2002)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostFactory* »_
We have another eliminator in, it's a GTRS kit for a golf/jetta stickshift. 250whp is cake for that setup









could u get more power from the eliminator


----------



## bosa (Apr 8, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

280 whp im thinking


----------



## dmonitto (Mar 24, 2003)

*Re: (motorsportsA628)*

chris dont be a girl... you need more than 280whp


----------



## 98Bboy (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: (motorsportsA628)*


_Quote, originally posted by *motorsportsA628* »_280 whp im thinking

RS should be able to do that


----------



## bosa (Apr 8, 2002)

*Re: (BboyRonnie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BboyRonnie* »_
RS should be able to do that 

ive heard mixed reviews on garretts gt series turbos input anyone?


----------



## 27psiBoom (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: (motorsportsA628)*

any review on the transverse kit yet?, I'm looking forward for the results


----------



## dmonitto (Mar 24, 2003)

*Re: (27psiBoom)*

Yeah the rs can support 280 hp no problem, but chris go bigger!


----------



## bosa (Apr 8, 2002)

*Re: (dmonitto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmonitto* »_Yeah the rs can support 280 hp no problem, but chris go bigger!

i dont need bigger


----------



## Woody201 (Dec 2, 2004)

*Re: (27psiBoom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *27psiBoom* »_any review on the transverse kit yet?, I'm looking forward for the results 

X2


----------



## dannyc (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: (Woody201)*

yo its joey, on jons sn, u need bigger jack butt


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (motorsportsA628)*


_Quote, originally posted by *motorsportsA628* »_
could u get more power from the eliminator

Not sure of the GT2X since Garrett and ATP aren't giving out wheel/trim specs, only hp ratings. The GTRS will easily handle 300+hp
Paul


----------



## Richard Head 2632 (Oct 30, 2005)

i cant wait for the 2871 to be fully out,


----------



## briang (Mar 10, 1999)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostFactory* »_
Not sure of the GT2X since Garrett and ATP aren't giving out wheel/trim specs, only hp ratings. The GTRS will easily handle 300+hp
Paul
 Is the GTRS a Ball Bearing or Journal Bearing turbo?


----------



## Richard Head 2632 (Oct 30, 2005)

ball


----------



## dmonitto (Mar 24, 2003)

*Re: (Richard Head 2632)*

The rs should have no problem running 280whp... and yeah it is a ball bearing turbo... The gt2x is supposedly good for like 240whp, but like said above there are really no specs on this turbo yet


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (dmonitto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmonitto* »_The rs should have no problem running 280whp... and yeah it is a ball bearing turbo... The gt2x is supposedly good for like 240whp, but like said above there are really no specs on this turbo yet

That would be correct, the GT2871R is also Dual Ball bearing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EuroSapien (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: (dmonitto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmonitto* »_The rs should have no problem running 280whp... and yeah it is a ball bearing turbo... The gt2x is supposedly good for like 240whp, but like said above there are really no specs on this turbo yet

Any Tq guestimates?


----------



## dmonitto (Mar 24, 2003)

*Re: (No.2914)*

on the rs or the gt2x? Given on what rs's usually dyno, I would guess somewhere around 300+ wtq...


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (dmonitto)*

I'd have to agree with you


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

just to let you guys know that the GT2871R should be out by now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## j. Kush (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*

keyword: should








_Quote, originally posted by *BoostFactory* »_just to let you guys know that the GT2871R should be out by now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Iceman18T (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostFactory* »_
That would be correct, the GT2871R is also Dual Ball bearing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Earlier in this thread you said the eliminator series turbos were Journal bearing. Were you just referring the GT2X in that post, or all the eliminator turbos.
I know the regular Garrett GT28RS and GT2871R are dual ball bearings. So the eliminator version of these turbos are dual BB as well?



_Modified by Iceman18T at 8:53 AM 3-7-2006_


----------



## bosa (Apr 8, 2002)

*Re: (Iceman18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iceman18T* »_
Earlier in this thread you said the eliminator series turbos were Journal bearing. Were you just referring the GT2X in that post, or all the eliminator turbos.
I know the regular Garrett GT28RS and GT2871R are dual ball bearings. So the eliminator series of these turbos are dual BB as well?
_Modified by Iceman18T at 8:50 AM 3-7-2006_

_Modified by Iceman18T at 8:53 AM 3-7-2006_

correct just the GT2x is journal bearing the other two are daul ball bearing


----------



## Iceman18T (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (motorsportsA628)*

Snap. That changes EVERYTHING in my eyes. LOL. Nothing beats that sound of the turbo spooling mixed with the sound of the dual ball bearings screaming. Thanks, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bosa (Apr 8, 2002)

*Re: (Iceman18T)*

no problem now if any body could post numbers for all three turbos it would make my life decisions a whole lot easier


----------



## syrus5o (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (Iceman18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iceman18T* »_Snap. That changes EVERYTHING in my eyes. LOL. 

So what are you saying? You changed you mind about the gt2x? Dave you made me want it over the rs.


----------



## 98Bboy (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: (motorsportsA628)*


_Quote, originally posted by *motorsportsA628* »_no problem now if any body could post numbers for all three turbos it would make my life decisions a whole lot easier









Im 40 bucks away from buying it and I cant freaking wait till payday







I might borrow







Once its on its def getting dynoed


----------



## bosa (Apr 8, 2002)

*Re: (BboyRonnie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BboyRonnie* »_
Im 40 bucks away from buying it and I cant freaking wait till payday







I might borrow







Once its on its def getting dynoed 


let us know. which turbo are u going with?


----------



## Kas1.8t (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (motorsportsA628)*

im contemplating this as well... got the money but just worried.. I will need to upgrade my ecu, injectors, what else...


----------



## 98Bboy (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: (motorsportsA628)*


_Quote, originally posted by *motorsportsA628* »_

let us know. which turbo are u going with?


RS. The plan is exh mani and rs this check. Next free payday will be the injectors, pump, MAF, inlet, and Revo3


----------



## greggpb (Jun 26, 2005)

*Re: (dmonitto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmonitto* »_The rs should have no problem running 280whp... and yeah it is a ball bearing turbo... The gt2x is supposedly good for like 240whp, but like said above there are really no specs on this turbo yet

If the GT2X is good for 240 i thought a ko4 would make 240 ????
the comparison i would like to do would be ko4 vs gt2x what kida number do you recon you could get with these turbos ??? and would the gt2x go the same way as the titanic towards readline ???


----------



## dmonitto (Mar 24, 2003)

*Re: (greggpb)*

k04's dyno from 220 to 240... I imagine the gt2x will dyno from 240 to 260, but like i said, i really dont know much about this turbo besides that it is smaller than a 28 and uses journal bearings, But hopefully there will be more specs!


----------



## Iceman18T (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (syrus5o)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syrus5o* »_
So what are you saying? You changed you mind about the gt2x? Dave you made me want it over the rs.

I did? LOL, whoops. Well, still up in the air for me. I like the idea of ball bearings over journal bearings. But, the price of the GT2X is tempting. On top of that, if I get the RS, I might kick myself for not spending a measly $105 more, and get the 2871R kit.











_Modified by Iceman18T at 8:27 AM 3-8-2006_


----------



## bosa (Apr 8, 2002)

*Re: (dmonitto)*

holy your posting batman


----------



## 98Bboy (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: (dmonitto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmonitto* »_k04's dyno from 220 to 240... I imagine the gt2x will dyno from 240 to 260, but like i said, i really dont know much about this turbo besides that it is smaller than a 28 and uses journal bearings, But hopefully there will be more specs!

Ive seen 240-270whp on the K04-02Xs with all supporting mods. 268 was on 93 oct. Still like the fact you get a bigger exh mani that even the 02X mani


----------



## RonN (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: (BboyRonnie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BboyRonnie* »_
Ive seen 240-270whp on the K04-02Xs with all supporting mods. 268 was on 93 oct. Still like the fact you get a bigger exh mani that even the 02X mani

What were the torque numbers like?


----------



## 98Bboy (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: (RonN)*

It was a little over 300-308. There is a guy on here who had that kit but wanted more power so went bigger


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (BboyRonnie)*

Ok, seems like the GTRS will finally go out.
Worth the wait


----------



## 98Bboy (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostFactory* »_Ok, seems like the GTRS will finally go out.
Worth the wait










And it shall move in with me


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (BboyRonnie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BboyRonnie* »_

And it shall move in with me










Make room, now get that thing on http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## not euro (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Lets get more of these out the door.K03's are SOOOO Old school.

what software is used?


----------



## Richard Head 2632 (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: (not euro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *not euro* »_what software is used?

what ever u decide to get


----------



## ruso (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Richard Head 2632)*

Has anyone even installed one of these on a transverse 1.8T yet?


----------



## 98Bboy (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: (ruso)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ruso* »_Has anyone even installed one of these on a transverse 1.8T yet?









Were doing mine this weekend if its here by Friday! The RS and Exhaust mani. I will have pics of the install


----------



## ruso (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (BboyRonnie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BboyRonnie* »_Were doing mine this weekend if its here by Friday! The RS and Exhaust mani. I will have pics of the install 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## not euro (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (Richard Head 2632)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Richard Head 2632* »_
what ever u decide to get

so basically there is no fail safe tuning solution for these?


----------



## Gr8Scott95 (Nov 24, 2001)

*Re: (not euro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *not euro* »_so basically there is no fail safe tuning solution for these?

as if you didn't already know that


----------



## Richard Head 2632 (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: (not euro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *not euro* »_so basically there is no fail safe tuning solution for these?

revo has a few fail safe files for each eliminator series in,i have a hanffull of buddies that are running these files problem free on each diff application


----------



## JustinAF (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: (Richard Head 2632)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Richard Head 2632* »_revo has a few fail safe files for each eliminator series in,i have a hanffull of buddies that are running these files problem free on each diff application

So Revo has already developed a file specifically for the Eliminator series and those files are currently being used by customers? Or people are just using their RS file and tweaking it? Got any details? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (JustinAF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JustinAF* »_
So Revo has already developed a file specifically for the Eliminator series and those files are currently being used by customers? Or people are just using their RS file and tweaking it? Got any details? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Revo has a file for the GT28rs that works well.I have built one of these cars and used it on that car.There is not going to be alot of difference between that and the eliminator kit.


----------



## Richard Head 2632 (Oct 30, 2005)

revo has files for those turbos....not just the eliminator series, just the turbos


----------



## 98Bboy (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: (Richard Head 2632)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Richard Head 2632* »_revo has files for those turbos....not just the eliminator series, just the turbos

So what the dif between the eliminator GT28RS and the normal GT28RS other than exhaust side? I mean in the compressor side still a normal GT28RS ect? The way people are talking about them doesnt seen like there GT28RSs at all


----------



## Homewrecker (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: (BboyRonnie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BboyRonnie* »_
So what the dif between the eliminator GT28RS and the normal GT28RS other than exhaust side? I mean in the compressor side still a normal GT28RS ect? The way people are talking about them doesnt seen like there GT28RSs at all









nohting. the turbine shape is defferent. it's still a .64 housing. the wheels on the compressor/turbine side are the same. 
what do people think they are?


----------



## 98Bboy (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: (Homewrecker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Homewrecker* »_
nohting. the turbine shape is defferent. it's still a .64 housing. the wheels on the compressor/turbine side are the same. 
what do people think they are? 

No its just all this talk about software specific for the eliminators or normal GT28RSs ect. Made me wonder why some many questions if there pretty much the same.


----------



## ruso (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Homewrecker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Homewrecker* »_what do people think they are? 

Well, coming from ATP, you never really _know_ what you are getting.


----------



## Homewrecker (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: (BboyRonnie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BboyRonnie* »_
No its just all this talk about software specific for the eliminators or normal GT28RSs ect. Made me wonder why some many questions if there pretty much the same. 

it won't spool the same, so tables will be off. coming from an oem manifold, the spool will be a touch laggier unless you upgrade to the atp unit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 98Bboy (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: (Homewrecker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Homewrecker* »_
it won't spool the same, so tables will be off. coming from an oem manifold, the spool will be a touch laggier unless you upgrade to the atp unit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Im glas that I did


----------



## brookrock (Sep 17, 2004)

*Re: (BboyRonnie)*

*Oh god! will someone please get on with it already







*


----------



## 98Bboy (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: (brookrock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brookrock* »_ *Oh god! will someone please get on with it already







* 

If you can make mine get here today ill gladly leave work and call in tomorrow


----------



## flanders (Apr 5, 2001)

*Re: (BboyRonnie)*

Is the high-flow intake pipe available yet?!?


----------



## MeCarTay (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (flanders)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flanders* »_Is the high-flow intake pipe available yet?!?

x2 i'd like to know as well
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## brookrock (Sep 17, 2004)

*Re: (BboyRonnie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BboyRonnie* »_
If you can make mine get here today ill gladly leave work and call in tomorrow









I got Chuck Norris on the phone he said he would see what he could do!


----------



## 98Bboy (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: (brookrock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brookrock* »_
I got Chuck Norris on the phone he said he would see what he could do!









Werd http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RobDon (Mar 14, 2006)

I know you guys are screaming for these ... well I am having the GT2X kit installed next week, my tuner is fitting a GTRS Eliminator to another Leon this week - I'll post up on how it all goes. My tuner does all his own mapping on a MAHA dyno, maps are always top-notch.
http://www.starperformance.co.uk/
I already have the ATP turbo manifold on my car coupled to a hybrid K04-001, it made 19hp more in back-to-back dyno tests against the stock manifold, no other tweaks just a straight swap. This is my ride:








Loads more info later next week!







My website is here:
http://www.rd20vturbo.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/


_Modified by RobDon at 7:20 AM 3-14-2006_


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (flanders)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flanders* »_Is the high-flow intake pipe available yet?!?

Yes they are. Just came out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## flanders (Apr 5, 2001)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostFactory* »_Yes they are. Just came out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

any pics or info? Curious how the heck it's supposed to fit with the hard coolant lines in the area...


----------



## Cyberman (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostFactory* »_Yes they are. Just came out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Hey Boost, I have the Samco TIP installed. Is that good enough or are we talking about something completely different?


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (flanders)*

No pics yet, but i got orders to start taking your money for them







j/k
They should be on their site sometime next week http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 98Bboy (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*

OK so I have the RS and manifold in my posession. I looked it over and I only noticed one problem. There exhaust manifold needs to grinded down a little where the bottom left bolt to the head goes. Its too thick and doesnt sit flush on the turbo due to that. 
Were starting the install tomorrow. Tear down is tomorrow and Friday is the reassembly day







Revo 3 is being flashed at lunch tomorrow


----------



## cburkart (Jan 10, 2000)

*Re: (BboyRonnie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BboyRonnie* »_...exhaust manifold needs to grinded down a little where the bottom left bolt to the head goes. Its too thick and doesnt sit flush on the turbo due to that...

ATP considers this an important feature and includes it (or similar features) on many of their products.


----------



## 98Bboy (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: (cburkart)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cburkart* »_
ATP considers this an important feature and includes it (or similar features) on many of their products.

That it doesnt sit flush?


----------



## fazeShift (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (BboyRonnie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BboyRonnie* »_
That it doesnt sit flush? 








yeah... this problem has been seen before on a few guys' exhaust manis... some had to grind the inlet... others the outlet...
good luck, man! i'll be excited to see your results and hear what you think of the install process! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cburkart (Jan 10, 2000)

*Re: (BboyRonnie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BboyRonnie* »_That it doesnt sit flush? 

Sorry if the sarcasm wasn't obvious. Hopefully it is now. If it still isn't: ATP has a reputation for poor fitment.


----------



## 98Bboy (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: (cburkart)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cburkart* »_
Sorry if the sarcasm wasn't obvious. Hopefully it is now. If it still isn't: ATP has a reputation for poor fitment.

No problem http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . Good thing Im starting tomorrow.


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (fazeShift)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fazeShift* »_







yeah... this problem has been seen before on a few guys' exhaust manis... some had to grind the inlet... others the outlet...
good luck, man! i'll be excited to see your results and hear what you think of the install process! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/embeer.gif" BORDER="0"> 

He'll be getting fueling hardware first http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## flanders (Apr 5, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

...are you shipping inlet pipe's yet??


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (flanders)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flanders* »_...are you shipping inlet pipe's yet??


Not yet, but all of the kits are, GT2x is shipping out the same day for the most part as Issam stated http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Meatwagen (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

are the RS kits actually shipping?
Do you actually have them in your posession?
I'd like to place an order if so.
thx a







lot


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (Meatwagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Meatwagen* »_are the RS kits actually shipping?
Do you actually have them in your posession?
I'd like to place an order if so.
thx a







lot

+1


----------



## 98Bboy (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: (Meatwagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Meatwagen* »_are the RS kits actually shipping?
Do you actually have them in your posession?
I'd like to place an order if so.
thx a







lot

Ive got an RS from BF and installing tomorrow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by BboyRonnie at 11:38 AM 3-23-2006_


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (BboyRonnie)*

you got all your programming and other ish ready ?
cool, post up when it's in. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 98Bboy (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: (water&air)*


_Quote, originally posted by *water&air* »_you got all your programming and other ish ready ?
cool, post up when it's in. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Got 440s, 3" MAF, and getting Revo BT tomorrow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Getting a custom inlet made after the install.


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (BboyRonnie)*

Let's see some graphs


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*

gtrs ordered !


----------



## 98Bboy (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: (water&air)*


_Quote, originally posted by *water&air* »_gtrs ordered !









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Nice to hear im not the only one now


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (BboyRonnie)*

don't be suprised if i pm you with questions. lol http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (water&air)*

what injectors did you go with ?
i'm going with usrt 415cc w/ 3.5fpr.


----------



## 98Bboy (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: (water&air)*


_Quote, originally posted by *water&air* »_don't be suprised if i pm you with questions. lol http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

No problem. You should def get the exhaust mani too. Were going to document the install and ill get a thead up. Dyno tuned in April sometime


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (BboyRonnie)*

i got a highflow mani from kinetic after hearing about the atp needing "grinding".


----------



## 98Bboy (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: (water&air)*


_Quote, originally posted by *water&air* »_i got a highflow mani from kinetic after hearing about the atp needing "grinding".

I ended up clocking the compressor and now no grinding needed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif IM me a pic of your mani


----------



## Meatwagen (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (Meatwagen)*

are the RS kits actually shipping?
Do you actually have them in your posession?
I'd like to place an order if so.
thx a lot


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (Meatwagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Meatwagen* »_are the RS kits actually shipping?
Do you actually have them in your posession?
I'd like to place an order if so.
thx a lot

Yes and Yes. PM Boostfactory for more info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 98Bboy (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: (killa)*

Yes I got mine from BF and its sitting at home. Here is a cell shot of a K03 next to my RS eliminator


----------



## Meatwagen (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*

great!
how long did you have to wait to get it?


----------



## 98Bboy (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: (Meatwagen)*

I paid on a Friday, shipped on Monday, at my door on a Wed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Meatwagen (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (BboyRonnie)*

awesome, i hope they give me the same service!


----------



## MeCarTay (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (Meatwagen)*

i'm still waiting to get the car back from dyno tuning. two weeks feels like 2 years.. wtf


----------



## ruso (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (MeCarTay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeCarTay* »_i'm still waiting to get the car back from dyno tuning. two weeks feels like 2 years.. wtf

Dyno tuning? What EMS are you using?


----------



## 2KGTI-t (Apr 20, 2001)

*Re: (ruso)*

nobody gotta use drop in fuel pumps with this kit too?
anyone gonna run unitronics with their rs?


----------



## MeCarTay (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (ruso)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ruso* »_
Dyno tuning? What EMS are you using?

Yeah, picking up the car today. The managment system is custom EPL software.


----------



## MeCarTay (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (MeCarTay)*



2KGTI-t said:


> nobody gotta use drop in fuel pumps with this kit too?
> 
> 
> > nope, walbro inline pump


----------



## RobDon (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: (MeCarTay)*

Here's a couple of pics of the GT2X against a hybrid K04-001, looks a good bit chunkier, GT2X being fitted to my car in early April:
















Another Leon already has a GTRS fitted and is being mapped this week, results very soon, but the 550cc injectors seem too big as it's running too rich at the top end, so my tuner is dropping to 440's.


----------



## Richard Head 2632 (Oct 30, 2005)

how does the gt2x bolt up to stock charge pipe, looks like it wont align with that charge pipe without some tpe of elbow, and what about inlet pipe?


_Modified by Richard Head 2632 at 1:39 AM 3-24-2006_


----------



## Lony (May 31, 2003)

*Re: (Richard Head 2632)*

Is there any disadvantage of the gt2x not beeing watercooled? I am in germany and can stay on boost on the autobahn for a long time...


----------



## 98Bboy (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: (Richard Head 2632)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Richard Head 2632* »_how does the gt2x bolt up to stock charge pipe, looks like it wont align with that charge pipe without some tpe of elbow, and what about inlet pipe?


The kit comes with an elbow and a bunch of silicone hoses


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (Lony)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lony* »_Is there any disadvantage of the gt2x not beeing watercooled? I am in germany and can stay on boost on the autobahn for a long time...


No, the GT2X is a journal bearing turbocharger and does not need to be watercooled unlike the GTRS and GT2871R's due to the fact of the last two being Dual Ball Bearing units http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Paul


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostFactory* »_
No, the GT2X is a journal bearing turbocharger and does not need to be watercooled unlike the GTRS and GT2871R's due to the fact of the last two being Dual Ball Bearing units http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Paul

well i think its best to jus install a oil cooler jus t be safe http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lony (May 31, 2003)

*Re: (double0vr6)*

You guys running only a 1/4 mile have good laughing. When I visit a friend in Mannheim I drive 1h on the autobahn at high speed that means over 200 km/h and I don't want my next turbo to explode after the 1st few miles. 
I already have a separate oil cooler, that is not the question.
Still confused about the specs of the gt2x - is it a gt28r ?


----------



## flanders (Apr 5, 2001)

*Re: (Lony)*

gt2x is based on the gt20


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (flanders)*

what are the specs of the 2871 eliminator? are there any options? just curious.
too bad there's not a 3071 option.


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (Lony)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lony* »_You guys running only a 1/4 mile have good laughing. When I visit a friend in Mannheim I drive 1h on the autobahn at high speed that means over 200 km/h and I don't want my next turbo to explode after the 1st few miles. 
I already have a separate oil cooler, that is not the question.
Still confused about the specs of the gt2x - is it a gt28r ?


The GT2X is a GT series turbo that isn't ball bearing. All Dual ball bearing GT series turbos have an "R" after their respective number. 
ATP isn't releasing any info on the GT2X and you dont have to run coolant through it.


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*

crack em open and start measuring.


----------



## Pap337 (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: (inivid1.8t)*

Anyone recieve the gt2871r eliminator yet???


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (Pap337)*

Just called ATP and these are the specs of the 2871 eliminator per one of their techs that I talked to:








Turbine
Wheel: 53.85mm w/ 76 trim
Housing: .64ar
Compressor
Wheel: ???mm w/ 52 trim
Housing: .60ar
Opinions? Not that I'm going this route, cuz I'm not. I'm just sharing info.











_Modified by inivid1.8t at 3:45 PM 3-24-2006_


----------



## Pap337 (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: (inivid1.8t)*

Im not too good with specs on turbo's, how does this compare to other gt2871r's?


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (Pap337)*

their the same, except for the compressor wheel being a 52 trim instead of a 57 trim.
what blows me away is that atp claims that this turbo is capable of 400hp. um...yeah. perhaps w/ a 2 liter up to 2.4 liter engine. but i don't see it happening on a 1.8 without more boost than most people are comfortable with for a daily driver.












_Modified by inivid1.8t at 4:01 PM 3-24-2006_


----------



## V84LNCH (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (inivid1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *inivid1.8t* »_their the same, except for the compressor wheel being a 52 trim instead of a *48/56 *trim.
what blows me away is that atp claims that this turbo is capable of 400hp. um...yeah. perhaps w/ a 2 liter up to 2.4 liter engine. but i don't see it happening on a 1.8 without more boost than most people are comfortable with for a daily driver.








_Modified by inivid1.8t at 4:01 PM 3-24-2006_

fixed that for you.


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (V84LNCH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V84LNCH* »_
fixed that for you.









then atp needs to fix their site.









*edit....nevermind. lol










_Modified by inivid1.8t at 4:08 PM 3-24-2006_


----------



## Pap337 (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: (V84LNCH)*

So this will still have better top end that the gtrs? 330 to 350whp shouldn't be a problem running about 22-24psi with the high flow manifold and with all other proper hardware and software?


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (Pap337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pap337* »_...330 to 350whp shouldn't be a problem running about 22-24psi with the high flow manifold and with all other proper hardware and software?

it's not out of reach with proper tuning, imo











_Modified by inivid1.8t at 5:04 PM 3-24-2006_


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (Pap337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pap337* »_So this will still have better top end that the gtrs? 330 to 350whp shouldn't be a problem running about 22-24psi with the high flow manifold and with all other proper hardware and software?

Tuning is the key. You might need a higher flow manifold, they're been seen to put out up to 15hp with a GT2X setup alone http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## flanders (Apr 5, 2001)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostFactory* »_Tuning is the key. You might need a higher flow manifold, they're been seen to put out up to 15hp with a GT2X setup alone http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


...and you're pulling that number out of your what?


----------



## MeCarTay (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (Pap337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pap337* »_Anyone recieve the gt2871r eliminator yet???

My friend Joe has one on his TT.. speaking of which I saw your car Jason down at EPL.. things lookin good man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 98Bboy (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: (MeCarTay)*

OK so we need inlets bad







Can you get some pics, specs, price, shiping dates, ect? Im not happy with 15psi when Revo BT is requesting 25


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (flanders)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flanders* »_

...and you're pulling that number out of your what?









The people in the UK that have confirmed this, not ATP but a private party http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## V84LNCH (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (MeCarTay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeCarTay* »_
My friend Joe has one on his TT.. speaking of which I saw your car Jason down at EPL.. things lookin good man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

thanks bro. ordered my plane ticket yesterday.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *flanders* »_

...and you're pulling that number out of your what?









understand paul doesn't need to make up numbers. 1 look at the oem mani, and you realize it's a joke. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


_Modified by V84LNCH at 9:38 AM 3-30-2006_


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (V84LNCH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V84LNCH* »_
understand paul doesn't need to make up numbers. 1 look at the oem mani, and you realize it's a joke. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

i may sound ignorant, but i was actually surprised at the size of the atp mani after seeing one next to the oem unit. the elim mani is as big as their log mani. funny, i honestly expected it to be smaller and more restrictive.


----------



## V84LNCH (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (inivid1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *inivid1.8t* »_
i may sound ignorant, but i was actually surprised at the size of the atp mani after seeing one next to the oem unit. the elim mani is as big as their log mani. funny, i honestly expected it to be smaller and more restrictive.


















thats what i mean. the oem unit is a joke. the atp unit is actually pretty nice (fitment issues aside) for flow/performance.


----------



## 98Bboy (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: (V84LNCH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V84LNCH* »_
thats what i mean. the oem unit is a joke. the atp unit is actually pretty nice (*fitment issues aside*) for flow/performance.









LMFAO I grinded mine down on the lower left corner to clear the turbo


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (BboyRonnie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BboyRonnie* »_
LMFAO I grinded mine down on the lower left corner to clear the turbo 

That only means that you have more interior volume


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (RobDon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RobDon* »_
I already have the ATP turbo manifold on my car coupled to a hybrid K04-001, it made 19hp more in back-to-back dyno tests against the stock manifold, no other tweaks just a straight swap. This is my ride:










This is a good example of the potential of the ATP manifold http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lony (May 31, 2003)

*Re: (RobDon)*

would you mind posting the 2 before / after syno sheets of the atp manifold swap ?


----------



## Pimpovic (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (Lony)*

x2!


----------



## Cyberman (Jan 12, 2005)

if we need to change all these components (injectors, maf, ip, manifold, etc.) for the eliminators then what's the purpose of an eliminator? if i just get the gt28rs turbo kit i would need to change all of those parts anyways right? is the eliminator maybe easier to install?


----------



## Iceman18T (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (Cyberman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cyberman* »_if we need to change all these components (injectors, maf, ip, manifold, etc.) for the eliminators then what's the purpose of an eliminator? if i just get the gt28rs turbo kit i would need to change all of those parts anyways right? is the eliminator maybe easier to install? 

You'd also need to get a new DP as well to run a straight up GT28RS. The eliminator kit will bolt right up to a stock, and aftermarket stock configured DP.


----------



## 98Bboy (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: (Iceman18T)*

You use all the OEM parts and upgrade little by little or all in one shot


----------



## Cyberman (Jan 12, 2005)

ok that makes sense, thanks guys!


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (Cyberman)*

so the 3" longitudinal inlet pipes are up on the site now. the transverse inlets will be up in two weeks or so.


----------



## 98Bboy (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: (inivid1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *inivid1.8t* »_so the 3" longitudinal inlet pipes are up on the site now. the transverse inlets will be up in two weeks or so.









WTF







I was told pics will be up today


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (BboyRonnie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BboyRonnie* »_
WTF







I was told pics will be up today 

i was kidding about 2-weeks.


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (inivid1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *inivid1.8t* »_
i was kidding about 2-weeks.









We know that


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (inivid1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *inivid1.8t* »_so the 3" longitudinal inlet pipes are up on the site now. the transverse inlets will be up in two weeks or so.









lazy ass...get those pics up mang!


----------



## NS01GTI (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Transverse Eliminator Kit finally out (BoostFactory)*

Some real dyno sheets of the GT2X please.


----------



## 98Bboy (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: Transverse Eliminator Kit finally out (NS01GTI)*

248WHP. Search *Just Got GTXed* and that was on the Samco inlet too 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2532151


_Modified by BboyRonnie at 9:02 AM 4-10-2006_


----------



## NS01GTI (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Transverse Eliminator Kit finally out (BboyRonnie)*

Is there an inlet that's designed for these? Seems like jamming on a samco isn't the right way to go...


----------



## flanders (Apr 5, 2001)

*Re: Transverse Eliminator Kit finally out (NS01GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NS01GTI* »_Is there an inlet that's designed for these? Seems like jamming on a samco isn't the right way to go...









not yet...







still waiting!


----------



## MeCarTay (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: Transverse Eliminator Kit finally out (NS01GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NS01GTI* »_Is there an inlet that's designed for these? Seems like jamming on a samco isn't the right way to go...









A Samco or Forge will work, but if you plan on running the 3" Inlet Flange you need a custom turbo inlet.


_Modified by MeCarTay at 11:11 PM 4-18-2006_


----------



## NS01GTI (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Transverse Eliminator Kit finally out (MeCarTay)*

Anyone come up with a custom one yet? I'm sure a K03 tip is resistricting the flow. Decent for the short term I guess.


----------



## Richard Head 2632 (Oct 30, 2005)

how the heck does a dam samco inlet work on the gt2x???? i am stumped there......i guess ill need pics to belive


----------



## MeCarTay (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (Richard Head 2632)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Richard Head 2632* »_how the heck does a dam samco inlet work on the gt2x???? i am stumped there......i guess ill need pics to belive

It uses the stock size flange. You can purchase a larger one from ATP or BoostFactory if you get a custom inlet.


----------



## Richard Head 2632 (Oct 30, 2005)

o i see, so all the eliminators use same size flange or just the gt2x? fromm al the pics i saw, none of the 3 are the same size as ko3


----------



## MeCarTay (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (Richard Head 2632)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Richard Head 2632* »_o i see, so all the eliminators use same size flange or just the gt2x? fromm al the pics i saw, none of the 3 are the same size as ko3

I believe all of them use a factory size flange. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Richard Head 2632 (Oct 30, 2005)

look at the pics......they all look different sizes


----------



## NS01GTI (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Transverse Eliminator Kit finally out (BboyRonnie)*

Sounds to me like the atp tips are a must and should be sold with the turbos.


----------



## fazeShift (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: Transverse Eliminator Kit finally out (NS01GTI)*

for the gt2x and standard ko3s samco tip, people were either stretching the samco tip using brute force... or heating up the silcone and stretching it to fit... i've seen two people on the 'tex do it and both said that it was a good long-term-temporary solution... meaning: it will work for the long run, but it's not as good as an actual tip made for the turbo would be... ugly, but functional... kinda like when the beer goggles are on...


----------



## flanders (Apr 5, 2001)

*Re: Transverse Eliminator Kit finally out (fazeShift)*

yeah the gt2x inlet is definitely bigger than the k03s.
As fazeShift said above, the samco TIP must be stretched onto the turbo inlet. It's not really the easiest task either







Stretching it onto the 3" MAF also isn't the prettiest...
No way this is a long term solution for me!


----------



## Richard Head 2632 (Oct 30, 2005)

well **** maybe ill just a audi 77225 inlet since the bottem is bigger and it can clamp on a vr maff much eaiser


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

Bump it up for the new round of eliminators.
3" inlet pipes are now out


----------



## 98Bboy (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*

This is my fav pic


----------



## Richard Head 2632 (Oct 30, 2005)

btw i have a atp ko3/4 high flow manifold for sale that u use with this manifold.....200 shipped obo


----------



## Pimpovic (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*

How would these inlets attach to the turbos? Any pictures of the two items assembled together?


----------



## NS01GTI (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Pimpovic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pimpovic* »_How would these inlets attach to the turbos? Any pictures of the two items assembled together?

Scroll down this page and you get a good shot of it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://www.atpturbo.com/root/r...6.htm


----------



## VWChimera (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostFactory* »_Bump it up for the new round of eliminators.
3" inlet pipes are now out
























How do these things attach anyway? I keep looking at them and I just don't get it? Is there an adapter from the oval shape to the inlet? Also I read somewhere that you can use these with a stock turbo and I was wondering if this was true? Sorry for all the questions but I'm very perplexed.


----------



## 98Bboy (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: (detailer03)*

They are using a 2 bolt adapter like the R usually come with but 3" instead of the 2", a 3" silicone coupler, then that metal inlet that will go under the shift linkage, finaly to your MAF. Ill get pics up when I get mine. I hope that helps http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
This to








This with a coupler in the middle









_Modified by BboyRonnie at 3:56 PM 4-27-2006_


_Modified by BboyRonnie at 3:56 PM 4-27-2006_


----------



## Pimpovic (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (BboyRonnie)*

I'll wait to see the actual results on this cuz it looks like a goofy configuration.


----------



## 98Bboy (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: (Pimpovic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pimpovic* »_I'll wait to see the actual results on this cuz it looks like a goofy configuration.

Well your not going to see any since ATP effed up and its not shipping for another week


----------



## Pimpovic (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (BboyRonnie)*

It's like blue balls for your car!


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (Pimpovic)*

So, YEAHHHH


----------



## rneedham1979 (Apr 8, 2006)

so will the samco inlet hose work on the gt28rs eliminator kit? if get the kit and upgrade to the apr stage 3 injectors and in tank fuel pump could i run the apr stage 3 tune? has anyone installed the kit on a transverse yet?


----------



## Nick_2.8L (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: (rneedham1979)*

BoostFactory you have IM.... i want what bboyROnnie has... the GTRS kit.
let me know what we can do!
cheers,
Nick


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostFactory* »_Bump it up for the new round of eliminators.
3" inlet pipes are now out
























BUY BUY BUY


----------

